# Single Ladies and AI.



## Blueestone

Hi all

Im new to the forum. I have a dd from my previous marrauge and am nearing 40. Im ready to try for another child and have found an anon donor on cryos and plan to ici at home. Lots of questions too!! If thats ok...

Has anyone used cryos dk? Any difficulties with customs?  If I need it over a weekend when should I order?  And did anyone use preseed? Never used any type of lube (tmi) but if it help im.all for it! 

Thanks all and good luck to u all! X


----------



## indekiwi

Blueestone, I have no relevant experience, but just wanted to suggest that you might want to post your question on both the LGBT board and the donor conception / donor sperm board, as there will be a broader audience who may have answers for you.


Good luck!


A-Mx


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks good idea...will that be okay if im single straight?  Xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes of course ok to post on the other boards - they are very friendly   
Most of us singlies tend to go the clinic route so you will prob get more help re importing sperm for home insem if you post over there 
Wishing you the best of luck
x


----------



## Blueestone

thanks!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi blueestone 

I've used cryos a year and everything was fine getting through customs, so there's no need to worry. I'm also single and planning to use cryos again in may. 

I've never used preseed before so can't help you there unfortunately.

Feel free to ask me any questions and will try and answer 

Good luck


----------



## Blueestone

hi thanks for the reply

im so nervous and excited too...

lots of questions ull be sick of me!

what type of "tank " did you order - dry ice or nitro? 
what day did you order on in relation to proposed oV date?
did you find the handing of the equipment easy and actual procedure?
how many and what MOT did you go for? im thinking of two straws MOT 30?

thanks


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning 😄

I used the 12 day nitrogen tank (is very heavy but comes with instructions) as before I lost 3 and a half stone periods were unpredictable, first time I used 4x MOT5 as that's all I cud afford at the time and one of the ladies on the cryos Denmark forums was successful only using MOT5.

Cryos recommends using 2xMOT10 but your chances increase the higher MOT u use.

I ordered a week after my period ended.

Cryos has changed since I have used them as before the semen were in straws and u wud cut the end of it then tip (after 10mins in room temp to liquidfy) in to a sterile cup (which I got from the hospital where I work) then suck up into the 1ml syringe. But the new way I understand is you connect to the straw with the syringe straight 
away. Which some ladies didn't get on with so they still poured it into the sterile cup.

Cryos sends you for every 1ml a syringe ......Example if you order 4xMOT30 which are only 0.5mil in the straw then they will only send u 2 Syringes. As cryos recommends inseminating with 2 straws at a time to make it 1ml (As explains on there Q&A page)

Some ladies will only use 1 straw per insemination and rinse the syringe out with warm water and leave to air dry. But I got some extra from the hospital where I work just incase.

Also they send you a step by step guide to how to perform the inseminaion which is very easy.

Hope this make sense.  

Have you looked at cryos website they have videos of how to handle the nitrogen and dry ice and also a question and answer page. 

My plans now since I've lost my weight and in a healthy bmi my periods are a lot better so this month I got a pos opk on CD15 which is good for me, my next
Period will be using the CBFM and opk sticks and temping as I'm hoping I won't have to use the 12 day tank. One of the ladies told me that the tanks are easier to use the dry ice so I might opt for the 7 day tank and order 4xMOT10

When are you hoping to order?

Cryos likes 2 days notice for handling time but if you need next
Day delivery you can contact them and they can arrange it for
an extra fee.





😄😄


----------



## Blueestone

hi thanks so much for the reply - its a daunting prospect but i just want to get started! when i had my daughter 11 years ago i just used a ovulation calculator and after stopping the pill i the december i was pg in the feb im just hoping my fertility is still the same...

its picking the best time eh? im on hol in april so hoping to do it after that...according to the ov calulator i have a fertile period from  wednesday 22.4.15 to 26.4.15 so am i right in thinking order it and have shipping date 20/4/15? or should i go for the friday? its difficult with the weekend....

i may go for 4 x mot 10 and do daily instead of 2 x mot 30? what do u think? im tempted to get some preseed and a CBFM too...

when are you planning to do it? fingers crossed we will be BFP together! -- its so lovely to find someone to talk to about this. i have the support of my mom but am not planning to tell anyone til im 12 weeks as my daughter would be devastated if she knew thn it did happen. 

Blue


----------



## Cortneywils

That's amazing you got pregnant so quick   

20th should be fine as you should receive it the following day (21st) but will you be going for dry ice  as the tank will last 7 days or for the large tank 12 days as you don't know 100% when you will ovulate, as it's a lot of money wasted.

I would get more mot10 rather then the 30 to make sure the swimmers are there ready to catch the egg, as you might not no how many hours after pos opk u will ovulate.

I will be using 4xmot10 and insemination 2 at a time, I won't be  able to try until mid May as If I'm successful I don't want to be too far pregnant as my sister has booked a relaxing holiday in December. but I no 1 lady who bought 2xmot10 and only used one at a time and had a bfp, which is a cheaper option 

will you be using a anonymous/non-anonymous donor?

its nice to chat to someone who's going through the same thing  

It's nice you have support I haven't told anyone as I'm worried what they would say, but I'm too will wait til I was 12 weeks to tell people

Good luck

I'm always here if you need to talk


----------



## Blueestone

im so thrilled that ive got you to talk to about this. and im here for you too! any time xx

im all fired up and exited to start the process off.....i will order for shipping on the 20th and try that week - and  get 4 x MOt 10 with a 7day tank and use preseed and OPK! 

how will you tell family and friends youve got pg if you dont mind me asking? i think i will go for short term relationship thats ended as im dont know how i feel about discussing it with everyone....

Blue


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow how exciting to get the ball rolling.... I like your reason of a short term
Relationship... I have no Idea what to say will have to cross that bridge when I hopefully get to cross it.
I live with my sister who will help with the baby but will def have to decide to tell truth or lie 

Can I ask If your going with anonymous or non-anonymous? 😄


----------



## Blueestone

My biggest concern is the truth leaking out or being a big family secret that is let slip...I want to be I control of the story and ensure that my children don't get a surprise.  Ive decided on anonymous. Although I do have gulit over that as my dd has a father aactive in her life but new babe wouldn't.  But ive been single parent to her for 10 years with him seeing her once a week. New babe would have lots of males in her life like my dad my bro in law and friends. ...
what u going to go for anon or non anon ? 
Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh why is it so hard lol! I know what you mean as can you really trust anyone to keep it to themselves!

I spose if you don't plan on telling the child how he was made then I guess it doesn't matter what you tell your family. As long as he's well loved then I think that's all that matters.
I wouldn't feel guilty although it's hard not too as he/she will have a male figure in his life just like mine will have an uncle and 2 great uncles as I dont have a father.

I will too be using anon


----------



## Blueestone

I hope it happens soon for us xx

have u started folic acid? I started it and multi vits about a eeek ago...

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Me too fingers crossed 

I've started taking pregnacare today x


----------



## mummytobe2015

Hi Girls,

I was just wondering, because I am considering my options, how would you explain this to a child? Would you lie to it for the rest of your life? Or would you be honest and say that you used anonymous donor?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi both x

Thanks  for the shipping info...i think if cycles go to plan I will ship on a Monday as fertile period wed to sun...do u think that would be ok?

As for telling the child. ...I think id rather it thought short term relationship (one night) kind of thing would be kinder?  Just thinking of potential teasing or bullying at school wouls be minimised as its a norm for brief liasions for conceiving against going to a sperm bank? 

Id welcome other other's members opinions and thoughts though 

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Sorry about my rubbish typing!  My fingers wont go as fast as id like!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Pollita for letting me know that they don't use UPS anymore.... Do you no who they use now and If you can still track your order? 

Also how are you haven't spoke to you for a while? How's the ivf going have u started?

Also I still don't no wot to tell my child..... I've got a lot of thinking to do But Pollita wot u said is true so will be thinking about it...

Good luck to everyone


----------



## mummytobe2015

Yes, I was thinking about the bullying as well. Children are very harsh this days, and I am scared if my child says that it has been conceived by sperm donor they might be bullied.

However I have read some wonderful stories by children who knew that they were made by using a donor sperm and they are really happy with that fact. I guess it depends how you raise your child and how you explain this situation to them. If you explain like it's a normal thing and you give them enough love I am sure they will have no problem with it. 

I think I would like my child to have the option to meet the donor, just in case they ever wanted to. 

it's a hard choice to make


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Pollita hope 2015 a good year for us all   what an amazing job you have


----------



## Blueestone

Hi its such a hard decison and I guess one that doesn't have to decided till child old enough to have a convo with maybe 3-4? 

Blue x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

agree DCN a very useful resource for those thinking about whether/what to tell others/your child. they have workshops where you can meet others in similar situation - it might help to talk it through with other people. 
Or if you are really unsure, consider counselling to help you work through your feelings on this

mine boys (I have twins) are double donor conceived (eggs & sperm) and I've been telling them since they were tiny babies about how they came to be. they are 4 now and still have limited understanding of what it all really means but they know we don't have a daddy in our family and that a doctor helped mummy have them - as they get older they will start to understand more. I made them a picture book which tells the story and we read it at bedtime when they choose to (sometimes every night, then not for ages...I leave it up to them)

For me personally, I could not imagine not telling them the truth about how they were conceived. I had tx abroad so the donors are both anonymous - I tell them already that we don't know much about the donors and we won't be able to find out more/meet them - I hope this doesn't make them feel sad/angry in future but if it does, we'll work through it one way or another, it is what it is...

I think it would be quite tricky if you told them (and others) it was a short lived relationship - how would you answer the inevitable questions around the 'father' both from others and from the child as they got older - what was his name, what did he look like, where does he live, can we meet him, why didn't you stay with him etc etc. As the child got older I suspect they would want to ask more and more and then one small lie becomes a whole series of lies. Just my opinion but I think it could get terribly complicated....far simpler to introduce the idea of a donor surely? 

In theory you don't have to decide whether/what to tell until the child is older but remember that other people will likely ask, given the lack of dad, and potentially in front of the child, so you need to be clear what your 'story' is from early on. Plus it's much easier to start telling from a super early age so that a) it just sinks in and never becomes something the child is 'told' as such and b) you get to practice what you are going to say and get comfortable with it 

just my thoughts, hope it helps somewhat  

best of luck to you all with treatment, 
x


----------



## Blueestone

thanks all for the replies  - very thought provoking.  TBH this is something ive been struggling with - as my dd has a father who is active in her life (shame he wouldnt volunteer!). 

i like the suggestion of a doctor helping mommy have a baby and i also like the making it a norm from a young age so its not a shock, i think its other peoples issues which concerns me too - id like to be open and tell all and be proud but i dont think i can....


Blue


----------



## Blondie71

I also plan on being honest,  I'm going to go out on a limb and say I think it's a terrible idea to tell your child they are from a one night stand when they aren't and has a potential to explode badly in your face in years to come. Have a look at the telling/not telling threads on the donor boards too as there may be more useful info for you there too x


----------



## Blondie71

btw have you asked her dad to help you? if you have a decent enough relationship why not ask? it would certainly solve a dilemma for you


----------



## mummytobe2015

Thanks Blondi71 for sharing your view. I agree with you completely. Child might feel rejected if told that they are from one night stand or they might one day get pregnant themselves like that because for them that's normal. I think I will just be honest and tell my child that mummy really wanted a baby and the doctor helped her have one. Simple. I will say the same to everyone else as well.


----------



## Blueestone

I can understand what ur saying about their true conception and its alot to think about.  And to be honest uve all given me food for thought.  As for my ex. ...  he is in a relationship and in 10yrs they hsvent had kids and I think  some contribution  ti him leaving me was because I was ready to have another and he didn't want a 2nd.  

Blue x


----------



## mummytobe2015

Bluestone, that's a shame. It looks like he really doesn't want any more children. Doesn't matter, luckily there are other ways for you to have a child that you really want x


----------



## Blueestone

It is a shame because hes a great day ans we make beautiful babies!! 

Im thinking of just putting it out there to him but I know the answer already as im sure if he would have had one by now? 

What worries.me about telling the babe the truth is I was mooching around the web last night n came across a forum and they were all donor babies grown up and thaey were so negative about how they were conceived.  Called their mothers names and said they thought the men just wanted the money and no thought to the baby. It.was horrible. I know that I can love a child enough for two....and I realise my dd is lucky to have a father ...amd I also know that the majority of donor babes are happy and loved by one parent. But ive got the guilt.

Aghhhhh
blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies for some fantastic advice and glad of this as its really helped me Know what to tell my child as your right lying is not the answer tbh I'm terrified on telling my family my decision  

Blueestone- I hope it goes well but I'm not sure if he will agree I hope he does   I'm too am terrified of how my child will react over this but with plenty of love I'm sure we can get them through it and I'm sure your daughter will be a great big sis


----------



## mummytobe2015

Blue just ask him and see. He might suprise you with his answer. You never know 

I understand your concerns and I have the some ones, but every child is different and every family as well. We don't know what kind of childhood those children have had. When you have time go on YouTube and type in sperm donor, scroll down and when you see the girl with blue hair watch that video. She is a girl born by using a sperm donor and she talks about her view and experience. She is so sweet and smart it's very encouraging video to watch for single mothers who are considering going this way


----------



## Blueestone

Indont I don't think he will either!  In my fantasy world..his gf wants a baby but as shes a career woman would like one part time! !but that's my mind running away with me. Haha...I raally like his gf and shes been in my daughters life since she was 18months old and has never caused me issue or grief! 
This is something I need to do for myself and my dd and to complete our family.  As shes now 11 in a few years there will be no nees for me to uave regular contact with her dad so new babe wouldn't see him as a reminder of their non father...iyswim? 

What a minefield and I do think its possible to over think it too....im terrible for that!

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

That youtube video is lovely and ive just watched about 4 others (mothers single by choice). ..i think honesty will be the best option youve swayed me on that.  My biggest hurdle is telling one particular friend whonhas a dd say age as mine and has been trying for 2nd baby with husband unsuccessfully for 9years....unexplained Infitility. ...I know its my choice n life and should do what I want but im worried about hurting her feelings! ...should I wait to see if I even conceive then tell her the truth?

Blue x


----------



## mummytobe2015

Yes I understand, but I am sure she will be very happy for you and she might get inspired by you to try something different... it might be hard for her in the beginning but if she is your real friend she will be there for you and she will be happy for you no matter what her situation is. x


----------



## Cortneywils

I agree with mummytobe nature she will be very happy for you as I'm sure you've Been there for her during her tough time yea I'm sure she might be secretly jealous but if she's a good friend then this shouldn't affect your friendship  

I will def have to watch that YouTube later when I go home
From work!


----------



## Blueestone

So how bad on a scale of 1-10 would it be to tell her initially its was an accident then when I tell rhe babe tell her the truth too  x


----------



## mummytobe2015

I don't think its that bad. It's your life and you can tell people whatever you want but I think it's better to be honest. She might be jealous also because you got pregnant from one time and she has been trying for ages x


----------



## Blueestone

I know...im just being a coward!  Should I wait n til I get bfp or hat im considering. would that be less a blow? 
Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

This is the trouble isn't it. ..shes been trying for years and due to.my single situation I didnt think I could have more. Only realised and thought seriously about donor.since.donor.since.last year. And now shes trying again anyway so hopefully itll work for her....and I guess she wouldnt give me asecond thought. ..so why do I ththink . about her. ..sounds selfish I know!

Blue x


----------



## mummytobe2015

It maybe sounds selfish but its true. You have to think about yourself and what you want x she will be fine dont worry


----------



## Blueestone

Sooo I've just been chatting with her and I told her how broody.i am and she said how she wants one too still.. i told.her about home insem and she said.do it!  Even offered to help! ...so I feel shes on what a relief. ..w.otjer friends and famly will be fine too...thanks allmfor ur support and guidance. ..I feel ive ivercome a mountain!

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

My typing is shocking in phone!  Sorry!


----------



## Blueestone

My moms knows. ..and my friends know im broody but don't know yet...prob not until it's happened I think...id rather not have the judgement or criticism yet. Now ive decided I will tell the babe the truth I dont have a problem telling xx..x and thats all thanks to u guys x


----------



## mummytobe2015

Awww im so glad you friend supported you and it all went well! And I am also happy to hear that you will tell everyone the truth  how exciting! x


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh a lot been going on since I was last on here  

Well done blueestone bet it feels great to have your mum n friends support, it wasn't as bad as u thought telling ur friend  

I think mayb it might be best to tell the child that a doctor helped mummy to have him/her.....thank you everyone for great support 

Mummytobe2015- have u decided which route you be taking first?


----------



## mummytobe2015

Hi Courtneywills 

I am definitely going with the known sperm donor (i hope that's what it's called, I will purchase sperm from my clinic or london sperm bank) and I will probably try IUI first and see how that goes   

But I will book my consultation in the next couple of weeks and see what they say as well. Will let you know 

Have any of you though about writing a blog or a journal maybe about this journey? x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hope it goes well  I would like to write a blog/journal but im a terrible writer but I think will consider it! Will you? 

I've just watched that YouTube clip and she's very positive and understanding lets just hope ours will be that understanding


----------



## mummytobe2015

Thank you 

I am thinking about it. I think it would be nice to have something that I can read in 10 years or maybe that my child can read when its old enough


----------



## Cortneywils

That's a really nice thought as he/she can understand what you went through 'emotionally' 😄

The trouble is I wouldn't know what to write lol! I'm not good in putting things into words


----------



## Cortneywils

I had a advertising message from spermdonors.org.uk website I forgot I signed up 2 years ago.....so I found this guy about 40 he has children and have helped 2 women So far, so I've been chatting to him 2day and he reckons he's helping 2 ladies this month and he lives in Tiverton which is a short train ride. But How can I trust a stranger? 

/links


----------



## Cortneywils

I no I'm the same I don't no who to trust lol! I think using a sperm bank is a safer option


----------



## Blueestone

Id be the same with an unregulated stranger I'd be scared of they turning up in years etc really all the.the issues uve outlined already...

Mummy ... why are u going for iui straight away or have u tried other ways before? 

Im getting excited now for us all xx


----------



## Blueestone

Id be the same with an unregulated stranger I'd be scared of they turning up in years etc really all the.the issues uve outlined already...

Mummy ... why are u going for iui straight away or have u tried other ways before? 

Im getting excited now for us all xx


----------



## mummytobe2015

Cortneywils I would worry about the things that blue and pollita have mentioned as well, however if you feel like you can trust him and it feels right for you go for it!

Blue I havent tried anything else before, I never tried to become pregnant. Do you mean home insemination? I would actually know how to do it to be honest and also as I would like to purchase a sperm from a clinic or LSB I dont know if I can actually do that then? 

From what I understand if you purchase a sperm from those places it needs to be done in clinic, correct me if I am wrong?

Me too! I am so excited for everyone. I have a feeling that this is going to be a great year for all of us x


----------



## Blueestone

Oh I see...im planning to use cryos dk clinic and order donor sperm for home . delivery and home.inseminstion...not done it before so we will see how it goes!


----------



## jefnerf

I used Cryos last month and had a nightmare with delivery (they sent it to Poland for a day! then the plane was too full!) thankfully I did get it in time but still very stressful!

But of course this month I've ordered it a few days earlier and it's come within 24 hours...!

I did look at using a known donor this month and was chatting to a guy on co-parent, was very clear I wanted AI in a cup!  then as time got closer he asked me if I would give him a hand...! Urgh!  So have ordered again from Cryos but not sure I can continue if this month doesn't work, I've wasted money on IUI last year and I don't want to get into debt.

Fingers cross for us all x


----------



## Blondie71

oh jefnerf, you did make me laugh about the hand comment, well we "know' now what was in it for him lol.

Honestly girls once you tell people the truth about your plans you'll be amazed that more will be supportive than not, I don't recall anybody turning their back on me. It will be such a monkey on your back trying to keep up with diff stories for diff people and why bother you're not committing a crime here


----------



## Blueestone

Oh no that sounds very stressful ! How did u find the whole ordering process and the imsem? Could I ask what mot u ordered? And how many straws?

Blue x


----------



## jefnerf

I found ordering very easy and think the insemination went well although wasn't sure if my timing was off (temp shot up the morning after I did it which led FF to pinpoint the day before as ovulation)

Last month I ordered 2 x mot10 and did 0.5ml twice instead of 1ml once so perhaps that had a bearing also?

This month I ordered 3 x mot5 and 1 x mot10  but not sure how I will use them yet.  I know mot5 isn't great but you also think it only takes one little swimmer!


----------



## Cortneywils

Jefnerf- I know a ladie on the cryos Denmark forum and she using mot5 and it worked cod now she's got a beautiful baby!!  

I'm not sure wot to order I was thinking to order 4xmot10 but if I order 4xmot5 then it be cheaper and if it resulted in a bfn then I cud try straight away the following month......
But if I use the mot10 the I increase my chances! Ooh gosh what to do ladies?

Blueestone the inseminaion is very easy so don't worry


----------



## mummytobe2015

Ladies is sperm at cryo tested for genetical illnesses?


----------



## Blueestone

Thats my conundrum too! 

Yes fully screened...if u look at their website it tells u xx prob more tests than if uf we had a partner!!!  

Blue x


----------



## mummytobe2015

haha that made me laugh but its true  x


----------



## Cortneywils

I know its difficult to decide lol! But cryos reckons if you get the timing right then all you need to do is use 2xmot10 With one inseminaion, but I'm worried I'm not gonna get it right so might opt to buy 4xmot10 to be safe  

Mummy- as blueestone said there all screened as stated on there website so no need to worry


----------



## Blueestone

Ive just ordered some preseed off amazon!


----------



## Cortneywils

With the preseed do you put a bit with the semen in the syringe? X


----------



## Blueestone

From what ive read u put some in vagina near cervix with the order sperm and put in syringe if using fresh! 

Will. do more research!


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks blueestone as if it helps then it's worth doing, does it work like cervical mucus?


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm thinking ladies of when it/if it comes a time when I have to tell my mum and family the news (pregnant) the first thing they will say is who Is the farther Gosh that's going to be awkward!!! I thinking that I'd feel better mayb telling her how after..... But on the other hand she might not like the fact I haven't told her my plans

My mums words are whenever we see a baby 'don't you want one of them?'



What shall I do ladies?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi yes it makes the "juices" more favourable to the sperm and helps them along...

Cortneywils - I think as im going to with other friends and family that im broody and would like a baby...then when it happens wont be a big shock. 
If shes asks who is or will be the father say a kind man whos made my dreams come true? 

would she be disproving?  X


----------



## Blueestone

You could also say what im going to say to my dsd who tokdnne to have a baby last year! I said who with n he said whoever! 

When she says u should have one say...ok I will...or put it back at her and say I was thinking about u saying do I want a baby...and im going to do it !
Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks blueestone that's a great help will remember, I'm not sure I want other family members knowing but saying a 'kind man' helped I like that one  

I could say ok I will when she asks me next lol!



That's good about the preseed


----------



## Blueestone

That's what im.going to say too. ...my moms on board just going to tell my dad in next week I think!  Scary!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Will he be less understanding then ur mum?

I live with my sister God knows how she will take the news if i become pregnant


----------



## jefnerf

What's the best way to time insemination? I have internet opk and clear blue digital ov kit and am checking cervical mucous and I feel really wet today (but not quite egg white) so a part of me feels tempted to do a shot now but I'm CD 11 and last month FF says I ovulated CD 16..?

Thanks for any words of wisdom!


----------



## Blueestone

No I think he will be ok with it too...its just discussing it with my dad will be harder

What have u decided to do about A.I? When u doing it? Exciting!  Which tank did u get
Blue x


----------



## mummytobe2015

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all having a nice start of the weekend.

Just wanted to say that it's better probably to give few hints here and there to your family and friends so when you do become pregnant it doesn't come as a shock. I didn't tell everyone yet partly because it's quite private and not everyone needs to know about my decision like people at work etc but I will tell them once I am pregnant but I would probably only say that I am a single mother, and there is no dad. 

Have any of you read the book Single mother by choice? by Jane Mattes. I got it yesterday and it's brilliant. It gives you all the necessary guidance such as how to make your decision, how to conceive, how to tell your family, friends, child etc. It's amazing. Would highly recommend it x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies

Jefnerf, I agree with Pollita as you don't want to get the timing wrong, Good luck  

Blueestone, good luck telling your dad!  

Mummytobe2015, Haven't read the book but def will get it sounds very good and what I need lol! 

I nearly told my mum today as we went out for a coffee but I chickened out


----------



## mummytobe2015

Hehe Courtneywills it's hard to say it but maybe start the conversation with your mum about babies. Ask her when does she think you should have one or something like that and then just hint that you would really like to have a baby,but you havent met Mr Right  

Also have any of you measured your body temperature and used ovulation sticks couple of months before you went ahead to try to get pregnant? Just to see what time of the month you are usually ovulating? 
I am thinking of doing that. 

Also are you taking some vitamins?


----------



## daisyg

Hi,
Apologies for the barge! I am a single older mum with 8 year old donor embryo twins. I was really lucky that my mum, family and friends knew from the beginning about my using donor conception and trying for a baby. That doesn't mean I told the world of course, just those closest to me.

I just wanted to link you to a couple of booklets which are designed for telling family and friends about what you are going through and they may be helpful to you at some point in your journey.

http://www.dcnetwork.org/products/product/talking-friends-and-family-2-booklet-bundle

Wishing you all the very best of luck!

Daisy xxx

/links


----------



## mummytobe2015

Thanks Pollita and Daisy


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies  

Thanks daisy   

Mummytobe, when i tried with cryos last I only used opks, but now I've started using (as cycle day 1 was yesterday) My CBFM, temping and using opks.
I did for one month tried temping last year and my temp did rise and stayed high which I was pleased as it proved I did ovulate. I will be doing this for a few months then in May will place my order with cryos. I chose May as I'm planning on going on holiday in December and didn't want to be too far preggars (I hope) 

I did start taking pregnacare at one point but stopped as it messed my cycles up and have read similar stories from women online. So I'm just taking multivitamins and folic acid.

Will def bring up the baby subject lol! My sister (who has 11 year old son) said lots are women are pregnant where she works but I knew that it was the wrong time to bring subject up. I think mums the only one I want to tell at this early stage.


----------



## mummytobe2015

Thanks Courtneywils. My period finishes tomorrow so I will start soon to measure my temperature and I might do ovulation sticks as well. Plus I will start multivatamines for now only. I am going to make an appotiment with the clinic tomorrow!! How exciting.


----------



## mummytobe2015

As for telling people you just need support from one person now really so telling your mum would be good for you as well as her. It means so much to me that my mum is supporting me and will be going with me to appoitments and etc. I will tell the rest of the extended family once I am 3 months pregnant


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all! Hope u are all.ok?

Just wondering is it best to order straws on CD1 and choose a shipping date. Im concerned about getting the dates wrong or choosing the wrong tank!

Bit of a dumb question. ..if I have 4 straws (one daily) and I open the tank will the others defrost? Or is it designed to be opened daily?  And how long between insems do u leave it? 12 hours? 

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks!  Thats brill advice! X


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies 

Mummytobe2015, that's exciting, let us know how it goes at the clinic. Its great you have your mum by your side  

Blueestone, I agree with Pollita make sure you order your tank in plenty of days before ovulation as the girls has said before they experienced a delay with delivery. When your opk turned pos then it's good to know ur tanks there ready and waiting  
So will you be using one straws at a time then?

Your straws won't defrost as Pollita saids it takes seconds to get one straw, as you lift the metal hook up to pull the container with the straws up and grab what u need.......in seconds but I had the 12 day tank which is monstrous so I'm hoping I can get the 7 day tank this time


----------



## Blueestone

Brill...im.going to order for shipping next tuesday and order a 7day . ...  preseed has just arrived.....so just waiting for af to turn up thurs and im in track. ...so nervous!

With the straws the syringe goes on the end then donu withdrawn the sperm and use syringe vaginally or do u with draw the syringe back and push the sperm through the straw in to the vagina?

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Oh and can the order be tracked? As ive got to get my mom here to sign for it! 
Blue x


----------



## jefnerf

Yep bluestone the day before they send it they send a DHL track shipment link and you can watch where it goes (and panic when your neighbour helpfully signs for it....)

AFM I am full of sperm today after getting a smiley face yesterday!


----------



## jefnerf

Oh and I tried the use the straw as a sort of catheter and it didn't work, so I drew all the sperm into the syringe and took the straw off.


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow blueestone it's great it's getting closer for you

I never used the straw I just put the syringe up there lol!

Jefnerf, my fingers are crossed for you!!  

AFM, ive just come back from town with me mum, thought it will be the day but 'sigh'  I literally said "aww how cute" and picked up a baby soft rabbit toy that rattles and a few other things to see if she would say something as she would normally do grrrrrr! Then that way if she would bring up a subject like "well you should have one" then I could sort of eased into telling her. We then went to a cafe and the whole time I was in there all I could think about was how can I bring up the subject!!


----------



## Blueestone

CW - good for u so close eh...keep dropping the hints!! Then hopefully she will bite andu can sweep in!!
Jefnerf....I just laughed out loud at full of sperm! ! Wahaaa!

I want af to ccome.now so I can get ordering....told my friend today I was planning on ordering....she wss fine phew!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

I know what you mean blueestone I'm on cycle day 3 and I want to order for this cycle but my holiday in dec is stopping me   And I will be due wen its time for me to go so will have to be sensible lol!  

That's since you have a friend to talk to about it  

Will def keep throwing in the hints lol!


----------



## jefnerf

Sorry you have to wait a month Cortney but it'll be worth it!  Will you be okay heavily pregnant on your holiday?  I would just bite the bullet and tell your mum.  My mum was thrilled when I first told her!


----------



## Blueestone

Im sure my friend is only being so supportive as she thinks it won't happen!  Preseed arrived looks.sticky!

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

My mom was also thrilled...her moto is if a.woman wants.s.a baby then she should do it however it needs to be done!


----------



## Cortneywils

Jefnerf, can I ask how you told your mother? I worked it out that I will be about 7 months if I'm lucky does anyone no how many weeks you have to be not to be able to fly if I'm too far then I could postpone the trip or move it forward!

Blueestone, let me know how you get on  using the preseed when you get to do your insemination   I loved your mother's response it made me laugh


----------



## Blueestone

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/927.aspx?CategoryID=54

Have a look CW...up to 36 weeks by the look of it....it would be hard going to holiday so late pregnancy. Where r u going? X

/links


----------



## Blueestone

Hey...what does the outside of the package look like? Thinking if my mom . misses the dhl man and it goes to a neighbour? ?!! Would they know?  Mine r jehovas witnesses.....


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks blueestone will look at the link, I'm going on a Nile cruise lol we not long come back from Egypt

When I ordered the 12 day tank it was in a triangular shaped yellow container like on the pic on there website.... It does have cryos on a sticker on there from what I remember. Imagine if your neighbours looked inside gosh does Jehovah's not believe in that then lol!


----------



## Blueestone

I think they'd have a heart attack ! Might send it to my.moms instead!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all


Hope ur all ok...I think af has come two days early!  23 day cycle....is that too short? Will I still ovulate? ....just some pains and sicky feeling and a tinge of pink.....what do u count as day 1

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

So ive googled and it seems that day one is full blood flow for af....phew! How am I such a novice at periods after 26 years of having them


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahaha! You think you no your af but once you start tracking then you learn/notice more.

Your totally right it doesn't count as day 1 until full blood flow, even if it was 23 day cycle then that's fine as the day it can range from 21 to 35 days, so you would of been ok! I had a month when I had a 25 day cycle this month was 28 days


----------



## Blueestone

Well its arriving more as the day goes on...!


----------



## mummytobe2015

Ohh how exciting blue!! You might be pregnant soon ) I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else )


----------



## Blueestone

Im thinking of ordering today...im so nervous!!! Just hope someones here to sign for it....can u track to . approx delivery time?

Still got to tell my dad!


----------



## Blueestone

If noones there to.sign for it does it go to a depot?

Blue x


----------



## mummytobe2015

It will probably go to your local post office for you to pick it up as normal post. However I am just assuming that is what would happen, maybe you should email them and ask if this can be sent with tracking


----------



## Blueestone

Brill cheers hunnis!  Got the nerves now!  Aghhh

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

How exciting blueestone to get the ball rolling. I hope it goes well with your dad.
I can't wait til I can order mine


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all! 

Im browsing sperm!  .4ml or .5ml...what do u think? Pricedifference is only about 20euros....

Ive browsed alot recently but now im about to order im nervous

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

lol! Browsing sperm made me laugh.... Cryos recommends 1ml per inseminaion so as the 0.5ml are stronger and have more spermies then the 0.4ml, so I would personally opt for the 0.5ml.

Happy shopping


----------



## Blueestone

Omg ive just ordered! Gone for 5 vials of mot10....0,5ml...and nitrogen return. Prob could have gone for the 5day one but worried about it defrosting! 

Im excited!!! Yayayayay!!!
Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow how exciting blue!!   

Did you go with anon or non-anon
Also can I ask will u be doing 3 insems? 2 Inseminaions using 2 straws then 3rd using 1 straw  

.......my fingers are crossed for you   

When are your little swimmers coming??


----------



## Blueestone

It feels very real now and I'm excited to try! 

Ordered for shipping monday so hopefully will be here tues/wed? Fertile time is wed thurs fri sat...with ovulation on thurs so yes I  was thinking 2; thurs 2 fri 1sat...depends on opk too I guess. .....aghhhhhh!!!!!

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

I use a ovulation thingy on line called md ....its looks like its nedically backed so trust it a bit more n my opk was on track with it last month.  I also use one called stork.....just hope af being early hasnt messed me up!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi blue, I bet it seems so real now you've clicked that order button it's so hard not too get too excited lol!

For the insemination days, that sounds perfect so hopefully will catch the egg lol!

I love the The MD ovulation calculator, it's got mine right when ive put in past information, will have to see if it's right this month wen I get my pos opk lol! X


----------



## Blueestone

I hope it catches us all!!

Should I have had an email back from cyros? Had one to say order placed but nothing else yet!? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

From what I remember they email once the courier has picked it up and they give you a tracking number x

Fingers crossed for us all

Won't b long til ur on ur 2ww


----------



## Blueestone

Im looking forward to it! Was with my mom shopping today and we went in to mother care for my neice and she started looking at prams!! Told her to calm herself   

I want to fast forward now.....
whens everyone else ordering? 

Cant be in my own!  

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Bless her bet she can't wait to be a grandma soon  

I won't be ordering mine til may (as I don't want to be due on me holiday lol! I really want to fast forward to then.
I remember last time I ordered, I ordered da 12 day tank and when they came my sister was asleep so I put it into the shed til she went to work in the afternoon lol! I hope it be easier this time!!! What a carry on....... I stil have to tell me mother grrrrrrr!


----------



## Blueestone

I know its hard to tell them...im planning on telling my dad tomoz... decided to just start convo by saying...ive been thinking for a whike what u said last year about having a babby so ive ordered sperm from a sperm bank! My mom reckons he may even pay    ...I could then go on jeremy "my dad paid for my baby!" Haha 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow!! That's really good your mum thinks he'll take it well, makes it easier for you!!

Good luck 2moz!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hope so! X


----------



## Cortneywils

Blueestone, how did it go with your dad? Have you told him yet?


----------



## Blueestone

Hes going out! Agh... going to do it tomoz.instead. 
cyros emailed today and said ive only ordered 5straws and recommend that I order another one so.i will later. I was impressed by them contacting me...still nervous about it coming...

If ive put shipping monday will it come tues or wed? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh that's ashame as its nice to get it over and done with lol! I can't wait to to have that conversation over and done with my mother lol!

That's good cryos asked you if you want another straw.

If there's no delay in your delivery then it should come Tuesday.

Good luck


----------



## Blueestone

Yes I was pleased with their customer service....so plan is to tell him tomoz when I drop my daughter for a sleep over. ...then go out and get drunk!! Haha.....

Im.so excited now...confided in another friend yesterday and she was so supportive and more excited than me haha...
Cw, pol and mummy...any development?

u told your sister yet?
Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

That's really good blueestone that you have another friend to support you!!  

Why does telling people have to be so hard!!

I really need to find the courage to tell my mother, but it's so hard!! I have tried twice, but chickened out, I'm there wracking my brains trying to think how to start the conversation off!! I hate anything confrontational! Lol! But the time is ticking by and May will soon be here!!

I don't think I will tell my sister until I have told my mother! Gosh I hope my sis will be working early those days or be going out when my order comes lol! As I will have to hide it in the shed like last time lol! My sis works late afternoons til late.

I bet you can't wait till your swimmers arrive!!


----------



## Blueestone

I know its so hard ...but I have found having my own made up and answers to questions firmly in my mind has made it easier to discuss....I shall prob eat my words tomiz haha

Im so nervous to tell my dad...and not nervius at all of imsemming or being a single mommy again! 

Can u check ur sisters shifts? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Will def have to pluck up the courage...., I have a feeling I'll b pregnant by the time I discuss this with me mum lol!

My sis only knows her shifts week to week but will def ask her nearer the time

Good luck telling your dad!!


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks...im dreading it! Haha

Just wondering whereabouts u are.... im in staffs
blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

I know what you mean!! I can't wait to finally tell her!! 

I live in the south west in Somerset


----------



## Blueestone

So I shall be telling dad tonight ...was trying to put it off (scared!); til tomorrow but now got my daughters friend for the day so will have to be today. Aghhh

Ohh somerset nice place to live! 

I hope he takes it well but ultimately its my choice I know however its mybdad if you know what I mean! !


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm sure he will understand!! But you no wot men are like lol! 

I keep trying to put it off but maybe once we get it over with then it be a weight of our shoulders!! But it's easier said then done!!  

I'm sure he would love to be a grandad again    But it's nice you have your mum and friends support!! 

Somerset is lovely, I'm sure staffs is to, although I have been there once many years ago lol! 

I also was looking at preseed, will def buy some anything to help them!!


----------



## Blueestone

Im.on countdown!  Going down in 30mins......will let u know! Aghhhhh


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck!!


----------



## Blueestone

So im back!

Omg it went so well....I broke the watching of the rugby by saying I want to tell you of a life choice and decison ive made. Ive been thinking for while about having a baby. So ive done the research and ive accessed  a sperm bank and itsarriving on tues! 

My mom had to pretend she didnt know Any of it!! 

He had a load of questions. ..llike safety of ordering from abroad and not usig a clinic. He said well try it a few times then go for the clinic option. He said hes happy and excited!  

What a relief! !!!

your turn  

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow what a relief for you!! That's sweet your dads excited for you and seem very interested as he was asking the questions lol!

Have you decided what you going to tell your daughter??

Oh gosh my turn!! I guess I could use your first line ' ive made a life changing decision' could work!!

Last time when I tried to tell mother last Monday, one of the things I said was gosh I'm going to be 29 years old this year lol! Hoping she'd say something like 'you soon need a child' lol! I need to get her on her own!! I might try tomorrow after work!!

Which of course I will be dreading!!

I'm so pleased for you that now you have the support of both parents and close friends


----------



## Blueestone

Good luck...are u doing it today?

I think the  main thing is to convey ypur decision has been made and the reasons for it. Tell her u havent rushed into the decisions and that its a safer way than a random in a bar. Make sure you tell her how uve factored in childcare when ur at work and that  u want to sgare this experience wirh her as u will need the support. 

U can do it....!!! 

I shall tell my daughter when ive had a 12 week scan and I shall tell her I wanted a baby to complete our family so ive been to see a dr and hes made our dream come true with thr help of amn anon man!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks blueestone,  

Will pop to hers after work today and tell her. I know she wants another grandchild as she only had one who's she loved to bits  

I think that's a great idea to tell her after the scan and I'm sure she would like to have a little sibling to help look after.


----------



## Cortneywils

Aarrrggghhh! She's not in! How annoying not sure when she will be home.....typical!!   Just when I thought this is it!!

Now I'm thinking things happen for a reason and maybe A) I tell her when she gets back or C) I tell her when ive ordered cos at least there's something to tell her other than 'I'm going to' or C) if I'm lucky to have a bfp tell her then.......I'm just getting myself worked up lol!!! I love my mum to bits but I don't know if she thinks I'm being stupid or not thinking straight or on the other hand she b like go for it!! I'm just scared how's she's gonna take it.


Although I'm 28 years old I look for like 18 as everyone always say wow you don't look like 28 more like 18!! Lol! So I'm scared she think I'm making a immature decision even though I think I'm mature for my age as I do act a lot older lol! As my friends are a lot older than me (I don't have any close friends anymore)..


----------



## Blueestone

Nightmare!!!!!

Maybe wait til youve ordered then she will know ur serious?  Esp if u think she may try n put u off?  Or even wait for bfp? 

It's so hard 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea I was thinking the same the she will have no choice to support me lol!! And I know mum will help with childcare as I only work 24hrs a week which pays good mine as I work for nhs.

Also when you ordered from cryos did you go for basic or extended profile? Last time I went with basic and think I might this time


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Pollita, I think I will wait until there's something to tell her! I appreciate your input  

But your totally right bout it being too late that she has no choice to be supportive lol!


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh your mum is so old fashioned lol! I suppose it's her way of caring!

I can't believe she was against your sister and her husband having a child.....Did they have one in the end?

it is hard going through this by ourselves but I'm so happy that I've made this decision! And there no way I will change my mind!

Have you told anyone Pollita or are you going through this alone?

What's your next step as I know you was going down the egg sharing route?


----------



## Blueestone

Its such a hassle and people have such strong opinions when its brought up....im with you unless u think itll be 100% positivity id keep shtum and share when u have something that to share.

its so exciting. ..iI hope it happens for us!

I went for the basic as I justified it to myself that I have basic details and their likes and dislikes etc will not be needed. im happy with hair eye height and education/job. have u been tempted by advanced?

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Brought opk today from pound land. ...cheapo!!


----------



## Cortneywils

I don't know why people feel the need to give such negative opinions when it's obvious it's not needed, as it's an emotional journey.....

.....I'm so glad I found this site as I've got great support from you lovely ladies!!  

I think I will keep quiet until I have some fantastic news to tell my family  

I'm also thought the same as it doesn't matter to me what they look like and there hobbies, as long as I have a healthy baby   as soon as I saw my donor I soon reserved him as I liked his hair colour height and weight!  

I bought my opk from amazon and bought a pack of 50 for about £7

I didn't realise pound land sold them how many in a pack?


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh no sounds like you've got a hard decision to make! I Know your want your mum's support but at the same time she was annoyed your (was) married sister wanted to start ttc, I wonder how she would react to you being single and want to have a child. But in the other hand If she wants a grandchild then she will have no choice to accept your decision. 

How many times did you try with cryos?

If you want to go down the ivf route can't you get a taxi back home? Or is it to far away?

Did the clinic give you a fertility check?

that's bad some of your friends deserted you when you need them, I'm the same as you as I'm bot the going out getting drunk type....I haven't been like that for god knows how many years.

In the year break from ttc I've been concentrating on losing weight, and have lost 3st 6lbs an now weigh 8th 11lbs so I'm thrill to bits. And now my af's are a lot lighter and this month I had a 28 day cycle an had a positive opk CD15.  

This cycle I'm using my cbfm, temping and will start using opk on cd11


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Pollita   It sucks when you have to rely on someone, have you posted on the ivf/egg sharing board to see if anyone as gone to the clinic to have egg collection by themselves  

I was considering egg collection but I don't like the thought of someone sticking something through  my cervix, I know you won't feel pain but I think it's just the thought.......same thought with iui!

But if home insemination doesn't work then will consider!

also I'm deciding whether to pay to have 2 more mot10 as I've already reserved 4 mot10, so will have 6 all together so I can inseminate 3 times, but it will be costly but I really want to catch that egg lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Oh no that seems harsh of the clinic! Shame one of us isn't close to u and we could be ur companion! !

Well tomoz is my shipping date...hope it gets through customs ok....

So tmi question.....how big is the syringe!?

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Jerf.....ur now half way through ur TWW.....how u feeling?. 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Blueestone have you had your tracking number from cryos as fingers crossed your swimmers should hopefully be arriving tomorrow  

Pollitas right the syringes are only small and thin


----------



## Blueestone

Hey! Yes had the enail this morning....just had a look and its now saying will be here before 12 noon tomoz! 

Its still.showing its in demark....


----------



## Blueestone

Yet another question! 

As ive got 6 straws...aand plan to insem thurs fri and sat... do I do them 6hourky or 12 hourly or 24hourly??
Wait for opk?


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm also going to have 6 straws and I was wondering the same

I'm debating wether to do my first one 8 or 12 hours after my first opk then maybe my second 12 hours after that, then my third again 12 hours

So it will be 8/12, 20/24, 32/36 hours after ovulation!! As all bases will be covered as they reckon women can ovulate 12-48hrs after pos opk!!

But as I'm temping this month and April hopefully it will tell me how long after my  my pos ook I will ovulate.


----------



## Blueestone

Through customs!


----------



## jefnerf

Hello everyone sorry I haven't checked in!  TWW is going very well, am hardly thinking about it (and had to have a medicinal glass of wine over the weekend...) so hopefully the law of sod will be invoked!

OTD is 30th March!

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Cortneywils

My fingers will be crossed for you!!!  

Are you having any symptoms yet??

Blueestone, has your tank arrived?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi... the tank arrived as expected at 1145....loved tracking it throughout the process!!

Started opk today but negative. ..eexpecting postive on thursday. ...so excited! !!!

What time do u all do ur opks?
heard shouldnt do it first thing in the morning! 

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Jerf...how u feeling?  Any symptoms...got everything crossed! 

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

I've just got the cheapo ones that look like a pg test...I will test a few times a day to catch it...then insem 8 hours after? Then twice more! 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone 

Blueestone, I started using opk yesterday (cd11) and I normally test 2-4 times a day between 10am til 9/10 pm I especially test 4 times when I think ov will happen any day (when I seen ewcm). 

I tested today 3 times so far and have had faint lines, I know it's still a negative but one cycle I used opk I had 2 days of faint lines then a positive so I hope it means ov is round the corner lol!

Last month I went from blank test (no lines at all) to a positive lol! I use the one step test step as you can buy them for £7 on Amazon for 50 and I just found them for £4.99 on eBay.

I hope you get your positive opk 2moz


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks! Im freaking out!

Negative opk three times today...im tempted to start tonight as calenders say very fertile tomoz. ...iim very confused! ! 

If due opk tomoz and that predicts postive in 12-48 hours and I insem tonight am I too early?....aaghhhhhhhh

rein me in im freaking out!!!!

Blue!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

I know how you feel lol! I remember having my tank in my wardrobe waiting for that pos opk lol!! 

I'm no expert but I would be too scared to insem tonight as I'd be worried that my opk didn't turn positive.....  I would wait until your pos opk.... Do you know how long after your pos opk u ovulate??  

They reckon that frozen sperm lives for 12-24 hours


----------



## Blueestone

No I dont know when after postive opk I ovulate. ...im so scared I will.miss it....at work tomoz....I can test throughout the day....

Do I need.gloves to fetch straws out?


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol! I will also having to test ov at work 2moz as I don't want to miss it lol!

Yes you will need gloves just ordinary gloves will be fine......have you watched cryos video of 'how to handle the nitrogen tank?'

I know I've done it before but might watch it again lol!! Have you opened it yet?


----------



## Blueestone

Is it 30mins . lying down after....aghhh getting real now!


----------



## Blueestone

No haven't opened it yet!!

I was confident but now aghhhh!


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea lie down with your hips under a cushion for about 20-30 mins....it's all mind boggling lol! I can't wait til it's my turn  

Have you decided how many hours after your first insem you be doing ur 2nd?


----------



## Blueestone

Omg no idea!....

Right ive got work tomoz and no daughter tomoz eve so was going to do it tomoz night then before work fri and late fri night? What do u think?

Or if opk fri I will do fri night sat morning then sat night....


----------



## Blueestone

Should I shower before or after?


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh it's hard to decide!!

If you get a pos opk 2moz morning then I would do your first one that night, the second the following morning and the third one that night try and have 12 hours apart then that will give you upto 36 hours past pos opk.

I read that having a shower is ok after but having a bath should be avoided, but I would probably have one before


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks youre being brill. ....

Ive just watched the video....will normal scissors cut the wire to open it?


----------



## Cortneywils

Your welcome  

I didn't need to cut it as it was a little thin metal wire that was wrapped round the hole keeping the lid closed...if it's the same wire I had then yea a good pair of scissors should be fine


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks buddy. ...im calming down!! 

Just done a opk....feint line...hoping for positive tomoz!


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow!! Good sign 

Fingers crossed u get ur pos 2moz


----------



## Blueestone

It definitely wasnt there earlier but def something there now. ..

So.im thinking if postive tomoz morning/ mid afternoon I will do when in from work at 6 then the next morning at 6 and then wont be able to do til about 1030 pm...is that too late?......or shall I opk again later tonight n insem in the morning?

Im sorry to ask so much

Blue c


----------



## Cortneywils

No need to be sorry it's nice to support each other as we r both going through the same thing  

I personally think the timing will be fine..... It's so hard not to panic/ worry...sounds like to me timings are perfect  

Would be more simple if our bodies tells us when our eggs pop out


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks I hope so!

Yes wish we just had a big O appear on our skin then we'd know for sure! !

I will keep . u posted
Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Well 1st insem just done!  Currently lying with legs up!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow!! Hope the swimmers meet the egg lol!  

Did you find it easy enough?


----------



## Blueestone

I think I will find it easier tomoz as now have handled it and snipped etc...

How long should I lie here for??

They defrost quicker than I thought and I think I cut too short as only got .8ml....wil!l be better tomoz


Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

First times always difficult at least next time u no wot u don't wrong lol!  

Lie there for bout 20-30


----------



## Blueestone

Been here for 45 mins! !! Scared to get up in case falls out


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahahahaha!!! I was the same lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Ok so tmi....but just up and now feeling a bit squidgy! Wonder if it's the preseed as surely least than I ml wouldnt be this much out? Going to do next lot with out preseed. ...


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol! Must be the preseed as I remember doing mine and I had no leakage or anything!!


----------



## Blueestone

Phew...I dont think like the lube!!


----------



## Cortneywils

I don't think I will b using preseed.....although I was considering it


----------



## Blueestone

Did you have any belly pains after insemming?? Feeling a bit weird...duno.if its in my mind. ..or.nerves?

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

When would u do it again? 12 hours or.24hours?


----------



## Cortneywils

I don't remember having any belly pains but I remember feeling sickish the next day, but not sure that's was in my head.

You could do your next ones 12-18 hours after


----------



## Blueestone

Morning!  So once again uve caught me with my legs up  

No preseed today as off to work in a bit....

im sure its all in my mind and adrenaline rushing. ...


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahahahaha!! It's certainly exciting at the thought of creating a new life!!!

I so can't wait until it's me with my legs up hehehehe!!

I've got to be careful when I do mine as my sis don't go work til 3  

Good luck.


----------



## Cortneywils

Blueestone have you decided when you going to do your third insem? Also what day your OTD will be??  

Gosh I'm so tempting to go ahead in April but must be patient lol!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi soz been out! Im doing last one tonight...  im not convinced ive got the right timing but I guess time will tell. Im due on 10/4 but im away til 19th so  if no af then I will test!

aghhh.....tww is on the horizon!


----------



## Cortneywils

It's easy to feel like that but you've def covered a a wide area  

How long did you insem after ur pos opk?

Good luck


----------



## Blueestone

Hi  

I only had that one change in opk on Wednesday night  nothing else and that was the same last month too...However yesterday at about 5 ish I had lots of ewcm ..although did think is it debris from insem?? 

So time to wait now.....

If doesn't work I will be buying clear blue ov tester....maybe cheapo are no good for me....

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh my fingers will be crossed for you  

I'm using my CBFM but since this is my first month using it (as ive had to reset it from last time I used it) I keep getting low readings and I'm on cd15 today but they say it takes a month til it gets use to ur body.

On the cheapy opk (one step I'm using) ive had slight second lines since weds som I'm hoping I will get pos soon as I'm also having pains in my left side in me pelvis area so hope good sign I have small amounts of cm but not ewcm.

I'm also charting my bbt but not had a rise yet.

I've also ordered clearblue digi ov test which comes weds so if not in time for this ovulation then can use it nxt time to help me read these cheap ov tests


I guess all you can do is wait and good luck


----------



## jefnerf

Good luck with your two week wait blue!

Sadly I think I'm out, feeling awfully crampy and temp has dropped.  Not sure I can afford to keep going so not sure what I'll do in April.


----------



## Cortneywils

Jefnerf, always have positive thoughts I know it's as easy as said then done, but don't give up hope  

Have you took a hpt yet? 

Also how many hours after your pos opk did you do ur first insem??

Will keep my fingers crossed for You and blueestone for that BFP!!  


Blueestone have you joined the 2ww thread?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Oh no jefnerf I hope not...did u do pg test yet? Or u waiting for af to turn up?

Got everything crossed for u xxx

No havent joined yet but will!! 

Blue x


----------



## babynumber

Hello everyone

Please can I ask,
Is it worth getting those CB or CB Digital monitors?  Are they really any different to the cheapo sticks?? Don't they all just detect LH?  Would love to know!

Thanks


----------



## jefnerf

Argh I got my period tonight.  

My body seems to kick out the egg pretty soon, so I got a smiley face on the Sunday morning and a positive OPK at 3pm on the Sunday afternoon and then my temperature rockets on the Monday morning which panics me.

So I did one insemination at 1am on the Monday morning (Sunday night) and another at 1pm on the Monday afternoon.  Maybe I got it wrong I don't know but my luteal phase would be 13 days if I did ovulate on the Sunday which fertilityfriend seems to think.


----------



## babynumber

sorry  xx
have you tried clomid? might be worth a try next time, as its cheap


----------



## Blueestone

Sorry jefnerf to hear ur news xxx whats ur next move?

I also think ive messed up...i felt sure id got a positive so started ai thurs 730 pm fri 0730 and last night 1230...yesterday had lots of ewcm which I wasnt sure was that or debris from insem coming out...

Just done opk out of interest as not used to using them and got dark line....so I think I will have missed it


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone

Jefnerf im so sorry Mother Nature can be cruel, I agree with Pollita maybe buy another straw nxt time so you can insem straight after your +opk. I'm debating wether to buy an extra one just incase.

Blueestone, our bodies can be horrible on us, let's jus pray your body will release your egg quickly as the swimmers might last til 12.30 tonite.  I also saw your thread about having DIUI in Denmark if this didn't work, I was also thinking this too and did check out some places but it's hard to decide which ones the best.

Babynumber, I'm not sure if the CB digi or better than the cheap ones but my cheap one step ones are good but some ladies prefer digi as its easier to read as it gives a smiley face rather then reading lines lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

Im so.****** and disappointed woth myself getting the timing out....aghh! Im just hoping that that positive lasf night was also present yesterday morming? But it will be  cutting  it fine as insem was 0030...aand potentially might not ov til the moz now? 

Inhad lotsnof ewcm Friday...im confused though as I thought that meajt ovulation? Or am.i wrong? Is it a sign of pending ov?  Clutching at straws now   wish id got 8straws now damn it! 

Yes Im considering clinics now too just in case.... have thought about lwc or denmark to keep the anon status. ...do u have to get blood tests etc Before u go I wonder ? 

Blue (and feeling blue! ) x


----------



## Blueestone

Must apologise again for my awful typing!!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh it's so hard to get the timing right and you don't realise until it's time, let's just hope you ov quickly   It's such ashame you don't do temps although I think I've messed mine up as I didn't get much sleep last nite lol!

You normally see ewcm a few days before ovulation but everyone's different I guess.

To save money you can have your std checks on the nhs but you can have all the tests you need at a cost  

Do yo think I shud order 8 straws, it's just the cost of it puts me off


----------



## Blueestone

I just don'tknow matey...I was just thinking if id had 8 then last night I could have done it and maybe caught it? But if frozen sperm only live for 6-12 hours and opk is 24-36...we would have to be doing it for all those days? Im so confused.  I didnt realise they didnt.live as long as fresh as they live 5days? And frozen only a few hours? 

Have u looked into.denmark or cyprus clinics? 

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Also got to return the tank..it says in website needs to be back within 7/7 ofherwise 100eur charge . plus tax but I had a 7/7 tank so how can it go back.within that time?

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Can u explain the temp process for me too please. ...and dumb it down for me!!


----------



## Cortneywils

I think will consider getting 8, frozen sperm lives for about 24hrs   

Don't worry bout the tank jus arrange monday to have it collected and email cryos to let them no that it's on it's way and they won't mine as you had it tues 

I haven't looked into Cyprus but I have Denmark am temped tho to go there  

With the temping  you need a bbt thermometer and on cycle day 1 (first day of AF) but if can't that day start next morning and basically take you temp same time every morning give or take 30mins..... But take your temp Before you get out of bed and do anything like move eat, drink or talk. I keep mine nxt to me bed so I don't have to move much lol!

I chart my temps on fertility friends app on my phone so it works it out for me lol!


----------



## Cortneywils

Also a min of 3 hours of sleep but they like 5 hours sleep x


----------



## Blueestone

Oh 24hours I thought it was less...

I think I will have missed it still as I may not ov til today or tomorrow n itll be dead by then...damn it. I think I will try again next month then consider denmark after that. Is there a different website to the sperm.donor one to look at?

Bbt is that.oral temp or vaginal?? Special thermometer? 

Have u had all ur bloods done?

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

That's such ashame  

Think I will consider 8 just incase.

I haven't had my bloods done  

Cryos sperm bank was the only one that I cud find that delivers to your home without a Dr's signature, as I looked into fairfax In the states and they ship to your home but they require a Dr's signature and Xytex won't deliver to uk.

You can do it orally or vaginally but you must keep it the same, I do mine orally.

If you look on Amazon and type in bbt ovulation you will have a selection come and a look at the reviews for the best, that's where I got mine from


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks for that...im bummed out about it..so close.too...I suppose I should take it that that was the practice run ansd next time I will be better prepared and informed! 

I will look later at the process off going to denmark but I suppose will have to wait for af in april first (or bfp?? Very slim chance! )  I suppose I will be lokking toward may if going to clinic. ..might ask my gp to do some bloods in the meantime to make sure im still fertile as pushing 40 now!

I think 8is good as got backup to flood self with sperm after.opk? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol!

Don't give up hope yet as you never know...

I've jus got a pos opk Yay!! CD16 for me today, since been getting fair line since Wednesday and ov pain since tues. But I've had creamy cm but not ewcm.....well don't think it is, I normally get loads of it, but will check again when I get home from work lol! Oh the joy!!

At least of it doesn't work you know where you went wrong and to make sure it is the true pos opk and mayb invest in cb digi ov test.

As its my first month using my CBFM it's been saying low and never went peak but got my pos opk 2day, I'm hoping it will learn my cycles for next month


----------



## Blueestone

Thats brill!! 

Yes def going to take this as learning curve! 

I think I will wait for af and if not get the cb dig and try and hold off to the opk!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Or u cud get the 12 day tank then u will feel more at ease and not feel pressured into doing insems too early


----------



## Cortneywils

Do u keep using opk until the line fades as I might do that to see how long my surges are as one time I've had 2 full days pos and another where I've had one day.

I'm off to concert tonight so I will stop thinking about all this lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Lovely have a great time and relax! 

I think im rooky at this opk business. ..havent got any left now...is kt worth me getting more? Or leave til next time?

A 12/7 tank sounds good....I may do that with 8straws. ...expensive !

So in an ideal world I should have seen opk+ yesterday insemed after 8hours then again after 8 and again after 12? Would that have been better?


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea def get more opks to keep track, and insem 8/12 hrs after then follow the next 2 the same hours after x  

I know very pricey x


----------



## Blueestone

Fab! Thats a plan then! 

Weird as it is my insides feel very odd...prob psychological but I just feel weird. Prob anxiety and adrenaline flowing!!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea might b I remember feeling sick x


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh now I'm confused   as I had my pos opk at 11am today an now I test just now at 2pm and
There was only a very noticeable line, do you think my surge was very short as the last time I tested before 11am was about 10 last night, and that was a faint line.......could my surge already nearly be over...grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Blueestone

Oh no.... could. It have started this morning early hours? I wish I could advise u beter but im very new to all this (and ur usually my guru!!!  )

What does a short spurge mean and what implications can it have on  conceiving? .....is it the window of opportunity?  The speed the egg move down? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Bluestone that made me laugh wen u sed I was ur guru lol! 

Pollita thanks ever so much I feel so reassured now   I'm so glad I've bought the digi ov test for next time as reading these lines are a pain.....what am thinking is when the cheap ov tests show a pos then will test with the digi one jus to clarify.

Let's see wot happens with my temps.... I'm worried ive messed up tho this month as I went to bed at 2am Last nite and only had a couples of hours sleep so it was slightly higher than usual but I noticed one month I done my temp (first and last time last nov) is my temp dipped on day of pos opk then temp rise the following day.....but the day before my temp dip down I had a very nearly pos opk.


----------



## jefnerf

Pollita where can we get clomid from?

Blueestone I always get ewcm a few days ahead of ovulation and I guess it's understand as couples will have sex a day or so before ovulation and hit lucky whereas we're playing with short-living spermies!

I didn't use LWC I used an NHS clinic which had private customers and I had to have the HSG and blood tests before I could go ahead.

I think unwashed frozen sperm lives 12-24 hours?  It's washed sperm (for IUI) that lives 6-12.

I had a snippy email on day 7 asking where the tank was so I replied snippily that I had sent it on day 6 well within the 7 days and they seemed happy with that.

Good luck Cortney!


----------



## jefnerf

Sorry!  Totally misread a post a few pages back and assumed it was you!


----------



## Blueestone

Cw u are my guru as uve hassled u on here!! Haha

Im hoping that the ewcm I had in the friday and insrm in the fri morn n fri night will stay alive for 24 hours and that the positive opk  all ties in...

Im wishing and clutching at straws that i havent missed it!  But reality tells me I have 

When r u testing jef?

Cw have u opk again?

Blue x


----------



## jefnerf

I'm not Blue, I got a big miserable period


----------



## Blueestone

Oh no jef so.sorry to hear that!  Whats ur next plan?

Im suffering with belly ache which ive had since yesterday moring...dont usually get this at this time of month. Proper feeling sick x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just got bak from a great night, in Birmingham for the night lol! 

I couldn't take another opk blue as I forgot to take them with me.......Drats but I'm lucky I remembered my cbfm. I wonder what's made you feel like it.......mayb worry that you might of got the timing wrong or your body's playing tricks on you.

I don't think I cud get through this journey if it wasn't for you lovely ladies, I'm so happy I've got someone to talk to lol!

Blue I will help you as much as pos   And I will keep my fingers very tightly crossed for you.


----------



## Blueestone

Glad uve had a great time...u could have popped and seen me hahaha ur nof far away!!   

The support in here is emense and much appreciated xxx


----------



## babynumber

blue, don't worry Im pretty sure sperm lives for up to 3 days INSIDE the body.

Outside, it can die pretty quickly.

So you may well still be ok with your timing - in fact good if it was already in position waiting for the egg.

xx

hope tummy ache goes


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies

Blue that wud of been a lovely idea lol! Keep positive though as its like babynumber saids the swimmers are waiting for that egg to pop lol!

I've found a opk test in my handbag so ive just done one at I still have a faint line lol! Wen ive done opk before I don't normally get faint lines after, I have previously Got faint lines before a pos unlike last month one day it was white as a sheet and the nxt day it was blazing positive  

Hope u have a better day today x


----------



## Cortneywils

Went shopping with my cousin at the bullring today and saw some really cute baby clothes in selfridges over £100 'expensive' and I told her that I want a baby and how I was broody lol! I asked her to be godmother when I have one lol! She was really chuffed with the idea  but she stated that she wants to have a baby with the right person (she's 23) so I'm not sure how she would react if I told her my plans


----------



## Blueestone

awww baby clothes how lovely! 

least u tested the waters...maybe follow it up with ....duno how but I will do it!? 

its difficult to start the discussion off


I .think.my belly is constipation!  haha!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol!!!!   The lengths we go thru ttc   Hahahaha!!!!

I guess it's an option to telling her, but she lives in London and I won't see her now til June when she comes to stay with me for a week and as I'm planning to do my home insem in May, who knows might b late if lucky enough!! 😄

Sorry if tmi but as I got my pos opk yesterday, this morning (9am) I checked my cervix and it was high, soft and open and by 6pm my cervix hard lowered and think it's closed....so I'm hoping its a sign ive now ovulated and my temp will show a rise tomoz morning


----------



## Blueestone

not tmi ....u and ur cervix...me and my bowels!

ive not done the cervix check...havent got a.clue...sounds tricky??

im wondering about ewcm....how do u distinguish between nornal  discharge and ewcm? or milky?

there's more this baby making than u realise eh?


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol! It's surprising how much we need to no about our bodies in order to conceive  

Ewcm is suppose to resemble egg whites (clear and slippery) and should stretch a few inches between your fingers.... I guess milky wud look sort of whitish and lotiony  

Gosh I've done so much research on the Internet as I want to get the timing right


----------



## Blueestone

told u u r my guru!!!

so pending ov is ewcm? what is lotiony? what signifys end of ov?

its a minefield!


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol!

When I've read about ewcm  is that some ladies get can get it days before ov and some the day before or on the actual day......... you're so right it is a minefield!!!  

I'm guess lotion wud be the same sort of texture like hand lotion (guess) like soft and creamy  and not just stay in a thick blob lol!  

I would say if your cm all dried up and cervix closed then I would guess ov has  occurred


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies 

I'm so confused..... 

I think my bbt might be playing up I'm not sure...... Has ive had a pos opk on Sunday, then on Monday had faint lines on opk and soft high open cervix, and yesterday my temp dropped and my cervix had lowered but was still open. Well today my temp dropped even more to the lowest on the chart but I've had no temp rise...... Also the reason I not sure it's working is when in first take my temp I only move my arm to take my temp as I keep it under the pillow next to me then when it beeps I then take it out me mouth and have to sit up to turn light on to read it, so when I then noted my readings I decided to take it again (not sure why lol!) and the reading was lower by 0.3 Celsius..... I would of thought it would of been a higher reading!!

Also I notice this month I haven't had much cm this month as I normally have tones of it, only thing I'm doing different is taking vitamins and folic acid. Do you think that could be drying me up?

Do you think I should buy a new one? Or maybe I just ain't ovulated this month that's explains no temp rise and lack of cm!!

I know I do ovulate as I done my temp last November and had a temp rise then


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi Pollita thanks, I'm pretty sure it was dark the same as control line, ive just tested today out of curiosity and my second line was nearly as dark as the control so not sure what's going on

My charts on fertility friends app how do I get the link? Or insert a photo on here as I got a pic of it


----------



## Cortneywils

Reading these lines are so confusing lol! That's why I have now bought cb digi ov to help read the test if unsure

I'm now on CD19!! 

My cycles vary from 28-36 days which is annoying lol!!

Last month I had a 28 cd and got a pos opk on cd15 and had ov pain as was very wet and lots on cm on cd13, 14 and 15 (sorry if tmi) and fertility friends say i ovulated on CD16 and my luteal phase is 13 days which has been same as previous months.

Here's a link to my chart

fertilityfriend.com/home/479b1f 

I do have low bbt and I no It can be due to thyroid but I have had it check out but during the day my temps are normally a lot higher 



/links


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks for taking the time to look at my chart... Will def keep temping and using opks


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

I've just had my first high on my CBFM I hope it means peaks on its way as its my first mint using it and I'm on cd22 

Hope u all well


----------



## Blueestone

Fingers crossed! ! Just shows u its all about the cycle length!


----------



## Cortneywils

I know...... I'm so glad I've invested in a digi ov test to back up any 'I think pos' as it really did look like a pos opk. I thought was weird as normally I get loads of ewcm days before ov which wasn't there, so I'm hoping ov is near as I'm starting to get a bit of cm, but last month only had it 2 days before pos opk. I guess every cycles different


----------



## Blueestone

Hi
ive just told my sister about the insems and plans to have a baby...she was shocked and didnt believe me! But is on board. ..I dont think she understands why I want to go back 11yrs to having a new born again but can understand that times running out and no partner etc. ..I think it blew her mind!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi blueestone that's amazing I'm glad she was so supportive  

How are you feeling? Any signs ?


----------



## Blueestone

Thanks matey!

No no further signs...first day not feeling sicky and ive put on weight but im usually a piggy anyway! So no not really. ..

Im trying to hold off til sat to see if af comes before testing. ..

Been looking into.iui....how is it decided re medicated or non medicated ? 

Hows things with you? .

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Good morning blueestone

I was the same I tried to wait to see if the dreaded AF come before testing but I caved in at 10dpo lol! But I have no will power back then.

With the IUI it depends you could have either it depends if you ovulate by yourself or not..... But Im wondering wether to do if medicated as then I would know that I  would def ovulate and be in control of it... As then if you do the trigger shot then you guarantee to ovulate with in the 36 hours and fly over to denmark to have the treatment.

As I'm worried if I get a pos opk then fly over then not ovulate for some strange reason and money is wasted. Also My cycle varies month to month.

I'm so frustrated with my cycle this month I'm on CD25 (CBFM thinks I'm on CD24) and I'm still getting and this is my 4th day getting highs grrr!!

I'm hoping the 'I think' was a pos opk on the 29th March was true as hi had a really high cervix and sex drive lol! And my bbt is playing up as I'm not sure if it's working as ive got a cold and walked home from work which takes me 30 mins and I took my temp and gave me low readings. If I did get a pos opk then I shud get AF the 13th

But I'm now I'm not sure if it was a true pos opk as now I'm showing signs it could be on its way as cervix has moved up a bit and I'm wet down there Soz tmi lol!!

Not sure wether to skip home insem and just fly out to denmark!!!

Grrr! So difficult to decide  

Anyhow good luck


----------



## Blueestone

Oh god that sounds very confusing and frustrating! ! Talk about every hurdle hit for u this month....

Controlled ov sounds like the best idea esp if travelling aboard .. I will be making inquiries when im back from my hols....im unsure wether to order again for april if af doesnt show this week end then I suppose it will take a few months to sort going to denmark?

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

It def is a confusing month hopefully u won't need to sort this month out if you get ur bfp!  

I'm in 2 minds wot to do I might give home insem ago let's see how this cycle plans out.

I guess there's no harm in giving home insem ago but try temping this month to do how long after your pos opk u ovulate wud b interesting to see

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Sorry if tmi but my cervix is open and when I wipe after using the loo it's like it's ewcm on tissue...... It must be ovulation... Mayb my body tried last time but couldn't so now it's trying again God knows. I wish I knew what's going on lol!

Sure it's not open as AF should be due on the 13th if I had a true pos opk on the 29th.


----------



## Blueestone

I wish I knew more about it all so I could advise u better xx

Im due on on 10th and today I also had ewcm..only once though. ...


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh that's strange I have heard women who have had that as one of there pregnancy symptoms......Soz I don't wanna get ur hopes up as it's easy to do.... You've got a lot of willpower as you cud do a hpt.

I've now got ewcm I def think ov on its way lol! I'm so tempted to get a speedy delivery from cryos but worried about timing lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Im thinking af on way as boobs sore! Im just think my timing was out so im not thinking I will get a positive. ..

Its tempting eh! Will it fit with Ur holiday plans?

Im plannibg to order again for delivery on 21st as I think thatll be my opk positive day.... and I think I will go higher mot and only 4 straws. ..,


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh no.... But you never know  

If I was to order now then I would be about 8 months pregnant lol! So wouldn't fit in......dam!! I'm really gutted

I agree about the straws as its so expensive to get 8 although if you were to get 4 higher MOT then I guess would cost near enough the same. I did want to get 8 but it's such Lot of money to spend!! 

Let's just hope u won't need to order again


----------



## Blueestone

Yes 8 months u may be abit squeezed in the plane seat! One more month and then go for it

I had 6 straws last time....u going for 6 or 8 ? What mot?


Im soooo tempted to test but cant find my 4 day prior af tests!! Aghhhh ....

Im excited to order again for next month as i sort of know how to do it ive just got to hold off got for the opk!


----------



## Cortneywils

Mmmm!! I'm debating wether to go for 4xMOT20 or 6xMOT10 or spend out 8xMOT10 gosh decisions!!!!

I've got some of the pregnancy test strips that came with me ov tests so will prob use them. I guess you cud get some cheap hpt.

I know what u mean its so hard to wait wen the tanks there as ur waiting for that pos opk and worried that it won't turn pos and the straws being defrosted. But a least u no if there has to be a nxt time lol!


----------



## Blueestone

I will need to have big restraint on imsemming too early Again!

The talk was still "smoking" on the day it went back so I mustn't panic that itll defrost.  

Will prob go for the same donor as he fit the criteria well. ..I wonder how many of us have the same sperm.donor! 

Blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Well I found it and bfn..  thought it would be so not too disappointed.  Will wait for af then reorder again.... then if still bfn i will enquire about iui. 

If I start temping...when shall I start by? Im away next week so sleep etc wont be regular. ..


----------



## Cortneywils

Oh nooo!! I guess it cud be too early to test tho!! if AF doesn't show try and test again!!

Normally temping starts on cycle day 1, but I didn't start until cycle day 2 as AF started afternoon so I waited til the following morning.

Can I ask are you going abroad and how long are you away for? As I'm sure a few days missing from your chart I guess wouldn't hurt  

That's good you get to start again this month if the dreaded AF comes, which we hope will stay away  

I guess we could have siblings u never know lol! Xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi

im going to devon for 5 days but was thinking I will be to bed at differen times does that mattter?


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning

Wow that's not far from me lol! 

No doesn't really matter what time you go to bed as long as you take your temp near enough the same time every morning give or take 30 mins and had between 3-5 hrs
Solid sleep then you will be fine.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi me again

So I done an opk at 12 an was a negative
Then at 15.30 I had done another as I think my urine last time might of been a bit watered down (sorry tmi) And had a very strong opk line but don't think it is a dark as the control line but very close  so I double checked with the cb digi and it was a 0 neg......drats.


----------



## Cortneywils

Sorry me again.......arghhh!! So confused just done another opk and it's positive as the 2 lines are equal colour but when I done a cb digital to double check results it was negative eh? I don't understand..... I used same urine grrrrr!!


----------



## Blueestone

Oh god thats weird! 

are they the same sensitivity?  I did read somewhere that the clear blue ones sometimes dont give the right results? 

How frustrating for u.....

Have u googles clear blue ov reliability?


----------



## Cortneywils

No not yet but will do.... but I read that one lady had a pos on her cheapie opk and neg on her cb digital then the next day she had a pos on her cb.

Am looking on Internet to see what I can find lol!

But it's Def a pos there's no doubting it lol!

I guess I see what temps do


----------



## Blueestone

Just been reading a medical article abouy clearblue and they said that they are 99% accurate compared to 70% ofnormal strips and a lot less than calendar method.  
At least u got the yes/no smily face of clearblue rather than potential user error of the other ones.

I think I will get a clearblue and bin off the others as least u know one way or another? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

I guess it was too good to be true lol! I guess c wot cb digi says 2moz


----------



## Cortneywils

Have you looked at any clinics abroad for iui yet?


----------



## Blueestone

No havent looked into it yet. Will book gp appt next week for bloods and email some clinics over weekend...wss just reafing on baby centre and some people put the iui only cost £800 in uk...but rhen the moral dilemma of it being a known donor or fibbing to the clinic if got a bfp? Then dates would b out etc so maybe not the right option!


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm too was thinking bout booking an appointment with my gp but i don't like her lol! But we have this  system where we ring the medical centre and we have to tell the receptionist why we calling so I guess I can get them to make an appointment for bloods.

Gosh that seems to cheap as when I've looked into it, it was £850 for iui and a further £650 for the sperm but  not sure of what extra costs involved such as scans, bloods and medication


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I looked into iui with donor sperm and with bloods consultation scans was approx 1000 per insemination that just includes basic scans and bloods any extra is more

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks kirsty, did that include sperm?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah that includes sperm too 
Am on the save at the minute so I can have 3 consecutive tries 
Let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow that's good.... will do !

Can I ask what clinic it was?  

Hope the saving won't take to long.....good luck....keep us posted  .


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

That was for jessops in sheffield 
I will keep you posted 
Xx


----------



## Blueestone

just following this kirsty.... sorry did you say shefield UK? or abroad?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Sheffield UK blueestone


----------



## Blueestone

oh brill i hadnt heard of that one - i think i will end up going abroad because of the anon status... whats your plans?

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg!! Jus done another opk and its so fed a positive this time I used the test strip from eBay as last one I used was from Amazon and its def a pos...... Grrrr! Will us digi 2morow the lines is definitely as dark as the control line and I am having ov pain and had a few twinges yesterday. Let's see wot temp does


----------



## jefnerf

Cortney... I tend to use a CB digital with first morning urine and then use the strip tests everytime I wee after that and I usually get my smiley face in the morning then a positive on the strip tests about 3pm ish


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Thanks jefnerf, ive just used the cb digi and it was a smiley YAY!! I feel like shouting from the rooftops lol! 

Do you ladies  think I shud count yesterday as a positive as both different types of test strip looked pos to me.

Will do another cheap opk at work then a digi later wen I get home  

Blueestone, going abroad is so much cheaper


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Am thinking of staying in the UK.
How much cheaper is it abroad? When you have flights and hotel is it much cheaper 

Xx


----------



## Blueestone

Yay smily face!! Exciting!! Have ur temps changed?

Ive contacted sellmar and theyve sent a really good info pack via email. Think they r more expensive than stork but im not sure. ...have u read about the acupuncture?


----------



## Cortneywils

Kirsty, even with the cost of flights and hotel can still work out cheaper, ive been looking at stork Klinik and vitanova  

Blueestone, I have heard great things about acupuncture, I'm not sure wether to count yesterday a positive as well as today


----------



## Blueestone

Is it still postive hun?...if it is then yesterday must have been?

Ive got period due tomoz....pg test still neg so I dont hold out any hope!! As soon as af arrives im ordering.......


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey, no test now neg, I tested non digi opk at 9.15am and the 2nd line was half the colour of control line so then I tested at 3pm on the digi and it was a neg so I think last nite was def a pos and digi only picked up on my surge wen it was at its strongest maybe but those tests last night was def a pos. I posted the pics on a forum and the ladies def agreed it was a pos.

Although it seems to me the digi only picked up the tail end of my surge grrrrr!

Just have to wait see what temps do!!

I'm really sorry to hear it was a neg, be interesting to see if AF will make an appearance 2moz..


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies!!

Arrrggghhhh!! No temp rise yet!! Hope it's not too late to have a rise 2morrow!! If I don't ave a temp rise might go to denmark but although I did have a temp rise in November but my temps sort of climbed up a day after positive and went even higher 3 days after.

Grrr! 
If no temp rise shall I still go for home insem next month or go for IUI??

Decisions


Blueestone, has af made an appearance yet?


----------



## Cortneywils

Great deals on flights from Luton to Copenhagen just £1 on selected dates from April to May..... Just seen on holiday pirates website.....thought I'd share. That's £2 there and back 😄


----------



## Blueestone

Wow thats cheap !!! Even with a train to . Luton it would be cheap!

Well still no af....thought would be here by now...might test again in a bit. ..belly feels like shes on her way but still nothing....


----------



## Cortneywils

Exactly what I thought  

Let's hope and pray that ur  after stays away and tomoz morning I see a temp rise lol! I really hope I do as if I don't I will have to decide whether to carry on with home insemination or call denmark for a consultation as they said could take weeks to arrange grrrrr!! Or pay out for UK clinic.

good luck


----------



## Blueestone

Well.done test and bfn. ...but still no af...hopefully it will make its mind up soon! 

Hope ur temp does what it should!


----------



## Cortneywils

I hope so!

Sorry to hear it's a bfn again..... will u be using the same donor?

I've been comparing prices from a clinic in Bristol to storkklinik in Denmark gosh it's so different in prices

Bristol-  for unmediated IUI and unknown donor (in house sperm) is £1875 
and for medicated IUI and unknown donor is £2065.....

....or if you want to use external sperm then deduct £440 from either prices but not sure what that means

But at storkklinik it's

Medicated IUI plus annon sperm is £586
Medicated IUI plus known donor sperm Is £663

Unmediated IUI plus annon  is £538
Unmediated IUI plus known donor is £615

All of the above the does not include tests, scans, medication or consultations.......also had to convert from  Danish krone to GBP so rates will change daily.

I can't believe the difference In prices.

hope this helps


----------



## Blueestone

That's a big difference....I liked stork one too. Seems eveb cheaper using krone and not euro I thought.  

I will prob use same one as I think it was my timing ...going to be stricter this time....ull have to hold me back!!...


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol!  Will try 


The only thing putting me off the idea of IUI is having to see my doctor about having STD tests and arranging a referral to a gynae to have a uterus and ovaries scan, and I don't like my doctor, so I've emailed stork to see if they would do the tests if need be. I know will Ave to pay but a least I get to have a short holiday lol!



I might go for medicated IUI if no temp rise or wait another month to see if I get a temp rise then .


----------



## Blueestone

I didn't think stork needed dr referral?  Or  anything before hand?


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea u need certain tests before treatment


----------



## Blueestone

Could u get them done at family planning clinic? Do u have to get scanned too?


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning sorry feel asleep lol! These early morning starts are a killer lol!

I've read on nhs website about what family planning clinics can do and the only thing they say about STD is about giving advice but I think there are special clinics out there for STDs I might look after work.

I looked on stork website and they said they strongly suggest seeing a gynaecologist to have a scan so I don't think it's a 100% needed.



My temps spiked 0.2 this morning let's hope they stay
High as it takes 3 days for FF to detect ovulation. If it does my temp drop slightly yesterday then it was yesterday i ovulated, and when it has I will add more straws to my reservation as I have 4 already..... Now to decide to add 2 or 4 more


----------



## Blueestone

Maybe a GUM clinic would be better than family planning clinic? 

Fingers crossed it stays up for u tomoz too.! X

I think 6 would give u better coverage? Esp if they only live up to 12hours...

I thought id wake to af but still not here...recounted days and shes due today (im an idiot!) It was 25days yesterday making day one today.....hope im not all out of sync as will mess up next months order date!


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea a GUM clinic was exactly what I was thinking!

I hope your AF does come 2day so u no wen to order next (or stays away if BFP is possible still)

Frozen sperm should be viable for upto 24hrs.

What MOT u going for and how many u going to get?


----------



## lucky2014

Hi to anyone thinking of IUI with frozen sperm. Although they say frozen sperm is good for 24 hours from my understanding there is a magic 12 hour window. Because there are so many estimates involved in this process, you might want to consider two lots of frozen sperm, say one 24 hours after you've taken a trigger shot, and one 36 hours after. Please look into it - I think it can considerably increase the chances of success. I did this on my second iui where I did get a BFP initially but we think immune system issues then kicked in which meant it didn't progress. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks lucky   congrats on DD! Wishing you the best  

Thanks for your advice I was considering using 2 lots defo


----------



## Blueestone

Hey

Af has arrived. ...so I shall be ordering again for next time
....feeling ok about it as I knew id done it too early


----------



## jefnerf

So sorry Blue


----------



## jefnerf

IUI is done with washed sperm which only lives 6-12 hours :/


----------



## Cortneywils

So sorry blueestone at least AF come the day it was suppose to, so you know when to order


----------



## Blueestone

Its fine.....I knew id blown it tbh....yes prob same donor if its available. ...thinking 6 straws again...maybe 4 MOT 10 and 2 a higher MOT..??


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow a higher MOT will be costly also u will have to decide wether to use the higher MOT first, second, or third insem u do  

Are you going to stick with the 7 day tank or go for the 12 day tank?


----------



## Felicity123

I'm really sorry *Bluestone*. It's hard not to be disappointed even when you know, isn't it. At least with af arriving on time you know your timing will be as good as possible this month. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Afm, finally back to negatives on hpts, but still got to wait and see what my cycle shapes up like this month (it's unpredictable at the best of times), before deciding whether it's worth ordering or not.

Do you find temping helpful *Cortney*? Or is it just something else to fixate on? I'm wondering if it's worth trying.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi felicity sorry for the negative hpt, I know what u mean about irregular periods as mine vary month to month

I'm finding temping useful as it gives me an idea how long after positive opk i ovulate as then I can hopefully get the timing right. My temps were up this morning but not as high ad yesterday morning but I have to wait for 3 days for FF to recognise that ovulation has took place.

So if temps stay high then.....
Wednesday- pos opk at 6pm and 10pm
Thursday pos opk 6am but negative by 9.15am
Friday- temps were down
Sat and Sunday temps went high so if temps stay high 2moz then FF would say i ovulated Friday.

At least I'd u temp u no that it def ovulating.  

Blueestone, ive had a reply from stork and u can have gynaecologist exams there


----------



## Felicity123

I'm actually pleased that I'm back to negatives so soon - it took at least a week longer last time and messed up my cycle for the next couple of months.

Thank you for all the info.  I'm pretty sure I ov less than 24h after a pos opk, but it would be nice to know for sure.  Would also be good to know how many times a year I actually do ovulate (my luteal phase is always 14days, but follicular phase can be anywhere from 16 to 28 days!) if I end up needing to speak to gp re fertility tests.

Have you decided to go with iui?  Or are you trying cryos again?  I can't get over the price difference for iui in the UK vs abroad - it's disgusting.


----------



## Cortneywils

That good that ur LP is 14 days, mine is 13 days and my FP Is to different.

It'd literally sickening how much the UK charges. I wud like to try cryos and do at home but not sure wot to do if my temps don't stay up as it could just be the one month where i didn't ovulate, whether to do home insem or medicated IUI in Denmark.

With the info in My previous message ladies how if 2moz temps stay up it means I have ovulated how many hours after my pos opk do u think i ovulated. I always test at 4am due to work hours


----------



## Blueestone

hi all

just looking at ordering again from cyros - with deliver being next tuesday.

last time i ordered 6 x mot 10 

just wondering what your views are on MOT 5??

think i will go for the nitrogen tank again as im scared to have the dry ice....potentially postive ov on the wednesday so maybe dry ice would be ok?

wht do you think??

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Blue I would go for the Nitro tank as then u can relax a bit and wait for that positive. There was a lady on the cryos denmark thread and she has a baby now by using. 4xMOT5. As it only takes 1 swimmer. 

Am thinkin as i had a pos opk at 6pm on weds and a temp dip fri that prob means that I ovulated 36-48hrs after pos opk......or have I got it wrong!! If that's the case how many straws shall I get??


----------



## Blueestone

yes that seems right - the dip means that the ovulation has happened. so if you were insemming what time would you have done it? i think 6 is the good numer as you can do 3 insems 8 - 12 hours part?? 

im wishing id brought a thermometer now to do temps whilst away - where can i get one from? is it the nornal underarm or oral ones that  people use for kids when unwell? or is it a special one??

yes i think your right about the nitrogen tank as with the dry ice one i will be freaking out and wanting to do it too soon!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh I prob wud of done the first one 6am on thurs, and late evening on thurs and early morning on Friday and if I had 8 straws then I wud av done one on fri nite.

With the bbt thermometer I got mine from Amazon and its a 4 decimal one, I gess u could get one from boots or pharmacy I haven't really looked I guess if u cud get one 2moz then it won't be too bad to started it will only be CD3 and u cud start on CD4 as I usually start mine on CD2.

I think the nitro safer as it keeps the spermies more frozen and u be constantly checking it hasn't defrosted lol! As I know it's wot I wud do


----------



## Felicity123

If you're sure on timings, dry-ice isn't a bad option - I've used it all three times and the two with good timing both resulted in fertilisation so it definitely doesn't do the sperm any harm.

Also wanted to add that I only used one MOT10 straw at a time, so you don't necessarily have to use two at a time to have success.


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow, there was a lady who use 2xMOT10 one at a time and got a BFP as well which is great  

I like the idea of nitro just incase ovulation some how gets delayed. Using one straw at a time wud def be cheaper


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

i was thinking of going iui
is home insemination easy?
I would be too scared I think but its lots cheaper so would be worth a try

thank you

x


----------



## Cortneywils

It's a lot cheaper than IUI, so def worth a try


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I know this is probably a stupid question but how do you do it lol

thank you x


----------



## Blueestone

have a look on the cyros website for the preparation of the vials/ straws....and them you lie on your back with pillows under bottom and slowly push syringe in to vagina close to put not touching the cervix then slowly push plunger on syringe and hold it in place for a few minutes...then lie there for at least 20 mins...you can also have a non penetrative orgasm as some suggest that this helps move them along and makes the cervix dip in to the sperm....

blue x


----------



## Blueestone

hi

just ordered round two!

shipping out on 20th april....just got to order the cd opk now

blue x


----------



## Blueestone

Ahhhhhh  im freaking out. ... duno if ive booked wrong shipping date....

Af...11th april
25 day  cycle vwry regular. ...next due 6 may

Last time had positive opk on cd 12....which this month will be 23rd....delivery will come on tues 22nd....should I change it to ship the thurs before?  Just incase opk is early? 

I know its a risk on a thurs but Aghhhhh help!!!!!!

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey hun don't panic!! you prob won't O til the thurs/ fri and be safe if there's no delay but if your really worried just pop cryos and email or ring and ask to change shipping date and have it sent out thurs but the only trouble is you would have to use it all the following thurs as it only lasts 7 days. Or if there's delay u might not receive it til mon/tues....

Guess there's always the 12 day tank!!

Email cryos see what they suggest!! There lovely people. As I said if there's no delays all would be fine. It's so hard not to worry.


AFM, ive had my third day of high temps so FF has confirmed ive O'ed yea 😄.

I've already stocked up on my cb digi and non digi lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Phew....thanks for the reassurance I appreciate it xxx

Theyve just emailed me.saying they suggest mot 20 or above for home insemination and did I want to change my order. ...bit weird as I thought mot 10 is what they suggested before. ..could get expensive...

What do u think. ...4 x 20 or 6 x 10?

Blue x


----------



## Felicity123

I personally think timing is more important than MOT.  As I said before, I've had success twice (in terms of fertilisation at least) with four MOT10 straws used one at a time.


----------



## Cortneywils

I agree with felicity as it does state on there Q&A page that the minimum u can use is MOT10 and getting 6 would def increase your chances


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh just realised I had the 4xMOT10 that I had reserved refunded and forgot all about it. Can't even think why I had refunded, guess it's a good thing as I would of needed 2 more and there's no MOT10 left only IUI's and they don't live as long.

Now I'm debating wether to reserve today and pay the reservation for 3 months evn tho I will be ordering in about 4 weeks or to hang on and choose one at the time of shipping as there's a few donors I like so they shouldn't run out. 

What do u ladies think as I don't want To pay out for reservations and shipping as it all adds up?  

4th day of high temps.... Well pleased, FF puts ovulation day fri


----------



## Felicity123

Did you decide to reserve Cortney?  I personally only think it's worth it if only one or two donors match your criteria.  If there are a few that you like it seems like a waste of money.

I'm finding temping quite interesting and useful so far.  Thank you for the tip!  Still not decided if I'll try this cycle or not.


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Do you need more than one straw per insemination I thought I could save for 6 straws over 6 months getting a bit confused now x


----------



## Felicity123

Cryos recommend at least 1ml per insemination, which is two straws, but you don't _need_ two. I've had a bfp twice (sadly neither lasted) using one straw at a time, as have a few other ladies if you look back through the cryos thread.

Three separate inseminations of two straws would still be a good way to go however, if you can pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Thank you that's really helpful x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies 

Felicity, no have decided not to reserve as I too thought it be a waste of money, now
I'm debating wether to do the same as u and use only 0.5ml of MOT10 and either have 3/4 lots or shell out the big bucks and order 6 MOT10 and use 1ml and do 3 insems.......decisions. What do you think??  

It must be hard the fact you've had 2 chem pregnancies so I could understand if you want a break but they do say third time lucky  

I def find temping useful and I love seeing the crosshairs on my chart to see that ive ovulated......Roll on AF!!!

Kirsty, I agree with felicity as you wud need more then 1 vial as it would def increase your chances of a bfp!! Unless you was 100% sure how long after a pos opk u ovulate which cud be difficult as it cud change month to month. Have u looked at the donors??


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Has a nosey cortney not made any decisions yet tho x


----------



## Felicity123

It's completely your decision Cortney.  I wouldn't like to say one way of the other which would be best.  

I'll be sticking with 4xmot10 used one at a time for my next go, because I know that can work for me if I get my timing right.  But that doesn't mean that I think that's the best option for everyone, just that, for me, it balances timing and quality, and isn't so expensive that I have to wait a long time before I can afford to try again.

I'm sure you'll make the right decision for you.  Just like the one that lead you here in the first place.


----------



## Cortneywils

Kirsty, there's plenty to chose from its hard to decide lol!

Felicity, I guess if it worked for u last time then go for 4xmot10, wud b good. As its like you said it's less money which gives u more tries for future (hopefully u won't need)

Its something I will have to think about lol! As cheaper the better but the same time I want to have a high chance lol!

Thanks for advice


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

There is so many your right
Have you decided who to pick yet x


----------



## Cortneywils

No yet although I've short listed 8......now I've got to choose 1 lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Hard decision when are you ordering for? X


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh it's so hard for me to plan as this cycle I had a pos opk on cd26 and last time it was on cd15 so it such a big difference, as I'm not regular. So not sure when to order, wether to order as soon as I get fertile signs/ CBFM goes high..... I really not sure what to do grrrr!

Will you be ordering any time soon?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Probably towards end of year when I know exactly
Ovulation days x


----------



## Cortneywils

It will go quick


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Hope so xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

I've had an email from London women clinic about prices of IUI, thought I'd share

Intial consultation- £150
Donor sperm- £1000
IUI medication  (if required) £345
IUI- £655
HFEA fees- £37.50

Gosh that's £2,187.50 or £1,842.50 without medicated 

A lot of money compared to denmark


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

That's ridiculous xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies ive been thinking about when I next order from cryos as I'm a bit worried about ordering at the right time as I don't know when I exactly ovulated in my cycle. As one month I had pos opk on cd15 and this month I had pos opk on cd26. So I don't know how to plan my order grrrrr! I know I def ovulate as my temps have rised and FF confirmed.

I guess I have a few choices if you lovely ladies could help with  

I could order one day delivery when :-
A) I start to get fertile symptoms as I get a few days Before ov.....or
B) when I get high from CBFM ( as last month I used it I had lows until cd22 to cd25 then it went to low on cd26, as I think it normally does it on the last stick as I had a pos opk on cd26 at 6pm)..... Or
C) order a 12 day tank on cd12 and pray early ov....or

Which will be harder with getting flights
D)is to fly out as soon as I get a pos opk

Sorry ladies for the awkward questions as I don't want those swimmers wasted as I'm starting to panick as its getting closer as I can feel AF approaching....grrrr!!! I'm so confused


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

i would order it with the 12 day tank hun then if it doesn't work you haven't wasted money flying over to Denmark and back and you will be able to try again quicker.

hope it goes well 

xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Kirsty   So hard to decide...
I guess  I shud wait for fertile signs and high on CBFM (at hope it works this month) or is that too risky or choose a to order 12 day tank so many days after AF


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

its a hard decision to make that 
I hope when I come off my pill that I am still regular
x


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh yea hopefully, when are you coming of  the pill? 

I hope  that my CBFM gives me high reading at the right time lol and early in the week for easy delivery


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

due to my periods been so heavy and painful without the pill I have a holiday in September then I will come off and start to track ovulation then I will order from cyros I haven't found a donor that I like yet ha
am too picky lol
if I knew someone who I was brave enough to ask I would but until I have done it and found out the results I don't find it easy to talk about to people just yet
hows the choosing a donor going?
xx


----------



## Cortneywils

I guess that's sensible.... I'm too impatient lol!

Haven't u told anyone that ur considering donor sperm? As I haven't to lol!

I guess I'm not as picky as u lol! I look at height, weight, hair and eye colour as I'm only going for basic profile   

I have about 8 shortlisted but might have another browse before ordering   lots to choose from


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

if there weren't pictures I would be less picky as I wouldn't have a choice haha

I am impatient cant wait til September ha 

I have told my mum in passing conversation but not officially shes not happy thinks I should wait to meet a man
one of my friends know my original plan was 30 but then I think it could take me that long to get pregnant

my nan has been more open than my mum and shes usually more traditional 

haven't you told anyone?

x


----------



## Cortneywils

When I was looking at ones with pics I was too getting to picky I then thought I choose a donor with out pics so it would safe any choosing, as long as she/he was healthy.

I guess ur mum wants what's best for you? How long have u been thinking about using donor sperm, if u don't mind me asking.

That's cool ur nan seems supportive as u wud think it be other way round lol!

No I haven't told anyone it's so hard to bring the subject up, when I saw my cousin last month I made it obvious I wanted one as I looked at baby clothes when we went shopping lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I think everyone thinks am joking I have been thinking about it for nearly 2 years 
I feel ready have always loved children I work with special needs children so I am aware how hard being a mum is.
my nan doesn't like it really she just accepts it as she knows I will do what I want lol 
I might have to do that too
what motility are you getting?
x


----------



## Cortneywils

I too been thinking of it for 2 years  

I'm going for MOT10, u?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

same 
am not aware of any fertility problems either so fingers crossed it doesn't take me long to get pregnant
xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Im back from my hols now...just been reading back through the posts

Hows everyone?

My cyros comes tues (fingers crossed! ) brought cb ov thingy from morrisons today £17...whens the best time to start  using it? 

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Kirsty, it's good ur waiting for u cycles to regulate before trying, so hopefully won't take u long 😄

Blueestone, hope u had a fab holiday!! As ur cycles are short I wud start testing cd 8/9, u cud use it along side one step ov test from Amazon as I buy them in packs of 50 so u cud test 4 times a day


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

How much are they for 50 tests on Amazon xx


----------



## Blueestone

I will have to get some from home bargains tomorrow as it day 7 tomorrow. ..I hope it comes after sperm arrives. ..cant.miss it again!!

Af started late last Saturday. ..is that still day one?

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

There £6.99


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

For 50? That's well cheap xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea still counts as cd1


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea for 50


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Something cheap haha only cheap thing in this process x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahahahahahahaha! That's so true lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah we have to laugh at something So many other emotions we go through x


----------



## Cortneywils

Kirsty That's so true.
that's an amazing job you have. Must be so challenging but of course rewarding job!!

Have you decided how many straws ur getting?

Where abouts u live? I live in Somerset  


Blueestone, what did you go for in the end regarding MOT and how many??


----------



## Blueestone

Morning

I ordered 6 x mot 10....half a ml. I hope they come in time im almost too scared to start ov testing incase in comes before delivery! !! 

Do u test 3x a day? And is it 8 or 12 hours after positive?  I just know ill be at work and miss it ...


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah I love it
I am in Sheffield 
Think am going for 3x mot10 you?
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning  

Blueestone, Gosh we never realise how hard it is ordering at the right time til it's time, I'm sure it will work out fine.....it's so hard not to worry. As you insem 3 times I wud do one 12 hours apart maybe.

I test 4 times a day!!

Kirsty, I'm debating wether to order 4xmot10 and use 1straw at a time or shell out and buy 6 and do 3 insems using 2 at a time


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

So hard to decide as I keep thinking I want to be able to quickly try again x


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea def true! it's so much money. I will av to think hard about how much money I want to pay out, if I get 4 it's cheap enough or pay more and get six which increase chances but not go for the Wallet lol!

Mmmmm!! Decisions decisions !!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Fingers crossed it works this time for you x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Kirsty, I hope that when it comes to ordering that it comes ready for pos opk lol!
I might have to fork out for Next day shipping! Which is another cost lol!

Hope ur cycles don't take long to settle after coming off the pill.  

Blueestone, hope ur order comes tues intime for that pos opk


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I think if I remember right I came off the pill last year as my headaches were horrific and tried to rule it out and I was pretty regular 
How long does it take to get out of your system do you know x


----------



## Cortneywils

That's good you came regular after coming off,.

I have know idea how long it takes as I have never been on the pill


----------



## Cortneywils

Me again.. I just read that it could take some women only a couple of weeks to ovulate when coming off the pill, or could take other women a few months  

Hopefully your in the couple off weeks category lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I hope so then am aiming for end of 2016 to have a baby fingers crossed although I know this sounds silly but would love a summer baby then I get summer off work haha x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahaha!thats not silly at all! Summer baby sounds great


----------



## Blueestone

Hi 

When I came off the pill to have my daughter I stopped it in the Dec had a period in jan and was pregnant in the feb.....

Blue x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow that's fast, let's hope same happens with kirsty


----------



## Blueestone

Yes fingers crossed! !

Im hoping im still that fertile! !

Blue x


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

That is quick lol x


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm sure u are blueestone


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies ummm... I've been looking at cmv status on the donor profile, as the ones I've shortlisted doesn't say anything about it but there's others there that saids cmv+.

I guess the ones I've shortlisted is cmv- as it would of said on their profile.

Blueestone, has ur donor have cmv status on his profile? Do u know ur cmv status?

Kirsty, do you know ur cmv status?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Nope I have no idea of mine
Do you know yours?
How do I find out?
Is it an issue if you or donor is cmv + 
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

No idea bout mine 😃
I think you can have a blood test by ur doctor.

I've read conflicting info Really does matter, ive read one post on a forum that the lady said that its a slim chance of contracting it as the donor has had it in the past and no longer has it By the time he's donated, then all shud be fine.

But I'm also thinking if we was ttc Naturally then would we really bother checking His cmv status??

I'm might go with the negatives just to be safe


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah that wouldn't enter my head as I didn't know anything about it so even if I was with a partner I wouldn't check it
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

I too had no idea about cmv until a few years ago when searching for Donors on cryos website lol!

I've really got to start thinking how I'm going to tell my family if I get lucky this month, more so my sis since I live with her lol! She works evenings so most days she's gone by 2/3pm and she doesn't come back til late. 

I'm thinking ive got to sneak that tank in. I guess I could wait near the main doors to the flat ....when I know there on there way, Then Put in my shed until so goes to work lol!

Last time they buzzed my flat (lucky it was 10am and sis was still in bed) so I came down (as i live in flat) and the Putin my shed. Then put in my wardrobe when she went to work lol! 

Oh the joys lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Would you not want to tell her your doing it then to save sneaking around? 
Would she be ok with you living with her and having a baby on the way x


----------



## Cortneywils

I know it would save all this sneaking around lol! But we've got different ambitions in life, as she's more interested in (and wants me to as well) is buying a camper van and explore Europe and spend our money on it I think she would be mad to find out how much money I have in my savings to have this baby as it could help pay for what she wants.

My sis I think likes to control things as she likes to have the final say in anything. Just like I want to go away in September, but it's not what she wants so we aren't going.
I do love my sis to bits but I don't think she would understand it, I really can't see it.

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yea she'll be ok, still living with me I think lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Oh dear that sounds awkward I have a friend a bit like that haha 
Fingers crossed it all goes to plan x


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol! Thanks  

I'm def considering telling my mum, thinking of showing her cryos website x


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I will have to tell my mum nearer the time as she only works 2 days a week for cyros delivery ha x


----------



## Cortneywils

Gosh it's so hard lol! How are u going to tell her! I thought she knew u were considering it using cryos....or does she think ur not being serious lol! Xx


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

She just tuts at me and thinks am joking even tho I say it's not a joke I have researched this and am been serious x


----------



## Cortneywils

I wonder what her reaction will be once you tell her your tank of swimmers on there way lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I would love for her to be involved and help me pick my donor sperm but doubt it very much x


----------



## Cortneywils

I guess you've already done the hard bit as you've already told your mum, so when you ready to order, tell her that your going to order and that you want her help in choosing, she might be pleased and feel involved lol!

I would also like my mum to help me choose and then I could have it delivered to hers!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I hope she will come round to the idea as tbh I don't feel like I even want a relationship right now am happy on my own so hopefully my mum will see this x


----------



## Cortneywils

She'll realise when u tell her that your ready to order and she'll know ur serious as you've been thinking of it for a while now.

How did u bring the cryos subject up.... Looking for advice on how to tell my mum  

Have you also calculated on cryos website so u no how much it's going to cost so your ready financially?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah had a nosey
I didn't tell her about cyros just said I was looking at getting donor sperm to be inseminated as I don't need a man or want one haha x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow lol! She prob freaked out lol! It's nice tho u can tell her something like that haha!

I think I will tell her about wanting a child and showing her their website


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Still don't think she's taken me serious tho x


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol! Parents eh! Hope she'll come round to the idea


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

She won't have a choice haha she won't disown me lol I know that much x


----------



## Cortneywils

lol! Is it just u and ur mum that live together then?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah my dad died 2 years ago ever since then I thought life's too short x


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm sorry


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

It's ok not your fault hunny x


----------



## Blueestone

Hey all 

Hows it going?

Have u ordered yet??

I've ov tested at 5 and at 10 and thankfully negative still...really dont want a positive until delivery in tues at the earliest!  No cm either! Phew...

As for cmv I went for a donor where it isnt listed and to be honest I did avoid a positive cmv but I dont know my status either. ...

Should I be testing at 10am..2pm...6pm...10pm?

when do I move to the expensive tests?  Just doing the cheap ones at the mo 

blue x


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I haven't ordered yet I am planning to track my ovulation after my holiday in September and come off my pill as my periods are horrendous without 

I have no idea to your other questions I bet cortney knows lol 
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies 

Blueestone, you could use the digital to back up the cheapies so you know that it's 100% positive.... Or you could switch to digi once your tank has arrived.....totally up to u hun  

The opk testing times sounds perfect same times I do mine there abouts.

I too have selected donors that hasn't got info on cmv in there profiles too.

I've not yet ordered lol! As my cycles vary month to month so will have to order when I have fertile signs and also when CBFM goes to high and do one day delivery lol!

Gosh it's risk but not sure what else I can do lol!

As last month had pos opk on cd15 and this time pos opk on cd26 such a big gap lol!

Your swimmers are on there way today lol!


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm hoping today is the day I tell mum, as I'm popping to hers later.....

........just need some encouragement lol!  

Blueestone, have you had that exciting email from cryos to say your orders on there way?


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

You will be fine hope it goes well Hun x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Hun but it's not going well lol! As my brothers there   And now my nephews coming round.....I was suppose to be on my own with her lol!  

I guess there will be another time..... But time is of the essence lol! As it's only a couple of weeks until I order lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Can you not ask for 10 minutes with just your mum x


----------



## Cortneywils

I could do but we've gone back to mine now with my nephew and my flats too small for privacy lol!

I'm in two minds, as I coward out last time telling her and decided to tell her after (if I'm lucky) a BFP lol! I just thought iIf I told her now It be easier for delivery as I cud have It sent to her as she only lives withy my brother and he works full time during the day and my mum works evenings...... As im not ready to tell my sis until I really have to.

Gosh it's complicated lol!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Oh no can you say to her I want to speak to you about something private and arrange to go and see her? Did she know you did it before? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

I'm going to have to, I might take her to the pub sometime time and av a drink lol! And tell her! It's hard bringing the subject up!

She had no idea I tried to tell her except we were having lunch and I told her that I thought that I was getting old hahaha! Normally in the past when we have seen a cute baby she always says 'don't you want one of them?' I know she would love to be a granny again


----------



## Cortneywils

Am thinking of buying a saliva microscope ovulation test which is suppose to let you know 2-3 days before ovulation as it detects oestrogen! I could use it alongside my cbfm to help to decide when to order fast delivery with cryos


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Oh dear aww bless her bet she will be happy for you. Yeah that's a good idea as your not on a regular cycle x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi! !

Yes swimmers are on their way with estimated delivery at noon. ..still had negative ov all.day just off to do another now...im hoping itll stay neg until tomoz....do I get up at 0200 to test?

Got.my.mom on stand by to have dd if needed to insem whilst shes here!!

Sorry u didnt get chance to tell ur mom today x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks *kirsty*.

I wanted a couple of tests that gives me notice lol! As those swimmers ain't cheap and need to time it right so the swimmers are waiting for that pos 

Gosh it's getting closer to ordering now and I'm getting really excited lol!

I'm just waiting for AF to come lol!

I bet you can't wait to start 

*blueestone*

Hopefully there will be no delays......fingers crossed 

I guess you can test anytime you want hun but you could wait til you get up lol! Remember to wait for a definite pos...good job you got those digits lol!

I am gutted I didn't get to tell her


----------



## Blueestone

Never mind hun...theres still time xxx

Just checked on the tracker and its left Denmark! !

Excited!


----------



## Cortneywils

Lol! Bet you can't wait  

Have you decided how many hours after pos opk you will do you inseminations?


----------



## Blueestone

Im thinking 1hours post ov... then 24 past then 36.... hopefully it wont interfere with work hours or having dd here!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Cool sound good lol!

That's the only trouble when commitments/responsibilities get in the way lol!

I'm might av to consider that I might have to throw a sickie as I'm having to order mine last minute it might be hard to get time off as such short notice.... which I don't like the thought of doing


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

I can't wait to start am excited for you too 

Hope you both get the results zx


----------



## Blueestone

Well swimmers have landed and gone from East Midlands to Birmingham so should be on track for noon delivery!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

It's so exciting 
Did you get your positive opk blueestone


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone it's great this websites now working....

...blueestone how's it going? Have you done any inseminations yet??

I've missed this site so much ive been lost without it lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Oh thank god ur all back!! Ive missed you all so much!!!

Havent done it yet...had a feint positive yesterday morning on the cheapo sticks but still nothing on clear blue. ... got some ewcm today so hoping itll be later. 

Im chomping at the bit to do it!!!

How's things with u guys?


----------



## Cortneywils

Don't do it lol!  I know how tempting it is  

At least you have signs ovulation is approaching..... I bet you'll get your pos by Sunday  

Afm.. I had spotting on Wednesday late afternoon... and woke up Thursday to find af had started so I think CD1 was yesterday.

My temps are now dropping since yesterday morning, which is a brilliant sign and my cbfm is set ready to use..... I've worked out my luteal phase is 12 days, which has isn't too bad...

Also now I have to wait until I get highs on my cbfm (last cycle gave me 6 days high) and fertility signs e.g. ewcm.... until I can order my swimmers  

I hate the fact of not knowing when ov will happen


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Am so excited for you both
Was talking last night to my friend about it and she had used ovulation tests for both her girls and got pregnant first time with both so that's given me definate hope x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Kirsty   your friend was lucky twice lol! X


----------



## Blueestone

oooh getting closer for you now Court!! yay!

im holding myself back - just tested again at 7 - no smily face and ive run out of cheapos! will get more tomorrow..... ewcm getting more now....hoping it will come tonight at 11 when i test again ( having to use the clearblue ov thingy....

if it does come at 11 do i wait to insem in the morning or do one tonight and then tomorow twice?


----------



## Cortneywils

I know I can't believe it's getting so close  

Ummmm! That up to you hun, you could do it 6-12 hours after your pos opk... so that could be between 5am-11am

It's hard to decide lol!


----------



## Blueestone

Im determined to wait...but im so scared im going to miss it....im sure that its on its way as tearful and emotional at ridiculous event and def ewcm increasing. ...


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

We need to have another way to speak to each other in case it goes down again haha I kept checking back hoping it was back when I said a few days I was like noooo hahaa sounds like a right saddo lol x


----------



## Blueestone

Still negative. ......aghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Blueestone

I thought exactly the same kirsty!


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Blueestone, I'm sure not too long now  ., please try n not stress..... I know it's easy as said then done when there's a tank of swimmers waiting... I'm sure you will get that positive sometime today  

Kirsty, I think that's a brilliant idea.... I missed u guys


----------



## Blueestone

I hope so im now cd13....day off today and dd not here so I got up at 6 to pee so that my next wee will be ok to test!
It must be today as af will be here again in 12 days....I bet ive missed it


----------



## Blueestone

So how do u fancy keeping in touch...email? ********?  Mobiles?  I felt like id lost my right arm when the site went down!!


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Yeah same I don't mind either or do you have what's app cos we can have group texts there with us 3 in it xx


----------



## Blueestone

Yes ive got what's app


Damn it...still negative!! Should I get some more cheapos? Ive missed it im sure of it


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Oh no get some cheapos see if they show different x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey.... I've to got what's app!  

Blueestone, I would get more cheapies, how many times a day did u test.... I'm sure u haven't missed it  

My cheapies picked up the surge before my CB digi did x


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Private message me your numbers and I will set a group up on what's app xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi got the cheapos and more clearblue. ..morrisons £17 ...boots 21!

Will inbox u xx


----------



## Blueestone

Ive tested at 10am...1400...1800 and 2200 every day since last sunday. Used clearblue from thurs evening till now....got a feint positive on cheapos on Thursday at 10...nothing since 

Would the clearblue have picked it up Thursday evening it it was a true positive thurs morning? 

Cm had dried up last night but back again today....bloody bodies r a nightmare! !


----------



## Cortneywils

At the times u tested there's no way u cud of missed it!! Ur CB digi wud of def picked it up although when I had a true pos opk as the line was as dark as the control line on the cheap one step tests one evening CB digi didn't pick up the surge until I used it following morning using fmu xx


----------



## Blueestone

Smiley face and positive cheapo!


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Blueestone how did ur first insem go last nite?


----------



## Blueestone

It wss fine...alittle hectic as away from home but got it done at midnight and no spilling out ...2nd kne around and 3rd tomoz.6am x


----------



## babynumber

Hello all 
Glad to see you're back on track Bluestone   good luck sounds like you're pretty regular with your ovulation/cycles that will be a huge help.
Mine are often all over the place its impossible to tell when I ovulate.  I never get reliable signs from the cheapo sticks - i often get faint positives for like 5 days in a row.
Please can I ask, is it really worth investing in one of those clearblue digital monitors?? Isn't it just a fancy gadget that uses the same kind of chemical sticks inside it? like the cheapos? but displays it as a digital smiley face?  surely it can't be detecting anything different other than the same chemical - the LH?
I'd love to know.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi how r u? Its the first time I brought an used one anf inonky did because I thought id seen a positive on the cheapo last month and I was wrong. The cb and cheapo both gave strong postive at the same time so I guess ifbuve got months to play at reading them its fine to gwt to know them well. I decided I couls afford to keep doing it at the wrong time thats why I brought one. 

I think for a definite yes surge detected its better to n see the smile. 

Duno if it Detects more than LH....its prob a.marketers dream but for me im glad and reassured by it. It held me back from doing it too early. 

Last month I insemed on day 11 and this month it didn't come till day 14...sso I had no chance before! 

Blue


----------



## babynumber

Hi Bluestone, how are you doing?  Any success this month with timings?

x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi!

Well I thought I was going to get bfp as was 4 days late...but af arrived! 

Thinking of having some investigations and going for iui in either denmark or cyprus x
how r u? X


----------



## Felicity123

I'm sorry it didn't work this month *Bluestone*. Perhaps being late means something started to happen but didn't progress (especially since your cycle is usually so predictable)? Best of luck with whatever you decide.

Is anyone else trying this/next month? I'm definitely going to give it a shot - I ov'd last week according to opks and bbt so next time should be around mid June (damn long cycles! ).

I've found temping very interesting. I'll have to see what next month looks like to be sure, but it seems that I attempt ov around cd17 (usually unsuccessfully), and then again 12ish days later (which seems to be successful). Not all that unusual from what I've read, but it does make me wonder if something isn't working properly.


----------



## Blondie71

Hi Felicity just wondered if you have any issues like pcos? just curious as your cycles do seem a bit long and ovulation sounds hit n miss from what you describe x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone,

Felicity, I had a panic last week lol! I arranged my swimmers to come fri and then found out they were stuck in east Midlands and will be sent to bristol over night and that I won't receive them til Monday, which would of been fine but I had a positive opk at 11am so I knew I needed them. So DHL said I could pick them up from bristol the following morning on the sat. But then the door bell went at 6pm and there they were my swimmers came YAY!

Apparently they flew in late and missed that delivery cycle. Why didn't DHL customer service know they were in there way, would of saved me the panic.

I hope it's a good thing as i inseminated on the day I ovulated, do u think it is?

I'm sorry for your long cycles, mine vary I lengths, February it was 28 days, last month it was 40 days.... And ovulated on CD28.... A major difference lol!

I def find temping useful as now I know i inseminated day of ovulation.


----------



## Felicity123

What a farce Cortney!  I think inseming on the day of ov is as good as it gets.  My fingers are crossed for you!  Your cycles seem very similar to mine (sometimes perfectly average, sometimes a lot longer).

Blondie - I've spoken to my gp about it before (before ttc, i was just curious as to why my cycles were long/irregular) and he pretty much dismissed it outright as I don't have any of the other classic symptoms (which I now know many pcos women don't actually have!).  It's definitely something I'll bring up again - with proof of long cycles, bbt charts, etc. - if I don't conceive this year.


----------



## Felicity123

How are you feeling *Cortney*? Gone insane yet? 

So... I've been reading about Agnus Castus and how it can help shorten/regulate cycles, and I'm thinking about giving it a try.

My question for you guys is, if you were me, would you leave it for this cycle and be (relatively) sure when you next ov (for timing of order/dispatch/insems), or, would you start taking it now and risk not being able to try next month or worse totally missing ov and wasting money.

My head says wait and if next try isn't successful then start taking it, but my heart says take it now because it might make bfp more likely or at least mean I can try again sooner. I really can't decide.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi felicity, that's certainly a hard decision to make, I'd be worried it would mess my cycle up... also that it could take a few months to kick in.  I would def  do you research on it.. If you were to take it, and it does help this month then you will def have to guess when to order as your cycle might be different.

hope it works out for you hun   

AFM, I've officially gone mad lol! I'm watching every symptom....grrrr!

So far I've had..pains and twinges in left side of ovaries/uterus... weird butterflies sensation I  stomach and sore nipples (so tmi)


----------



## Felicity123

Thanks Cortney!  Think I'm going to leave it until after my try in June.  Feels like the most sensible option.

Those are pretty good symptoms!  I've only ever had sore nipples with bfp... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Cortneywils

That seems sensible   I don't think I will be getting that bfp this time. As I done my insem the day I ovulated and theN 2 the day after so I think I done it too late. I didn't expect to ovulate same day as my pos opk that I had at 11am, then I done my first insem at 6.30pm. Then woke up to a temp spike.

I know I didn't catch the tail end of my surge as my opk at 9am wasn't quite positive, so then I tried 2 hours later and got a positive.

I guess I could of ovulated 12 hours later say 10/11pm and had my temp spike at 4am... Do you think it's possible, then hopefully since I did insem bout 5 hours earlier then hopefully will be swimmers there to catch the egg 

Also been checking my cervix and it was open day before ovulation and closed by 2pm 2dpo. 


Do you know when in June you will be ordering? X


----------



## Felicity123

It's so difficult to know the best time isn't it.  But honestly, I don't think you could have timed it much better.
When's your otd?

According to opk and bbt I ov'd on the 6th, so period should be 20th this month.  I'm expecting ov (has been pretty consistent for past three cycles) cd 28-30 which will be 17-19th June.  Could be totally different though...


----------



## Cortneywils

I hope your right!  
It's hard to order when ov isn't the same very month  

If it doesn't work I'm not sure wether to try in June which will be around the first week in June or skip a month and try in July 

I'm going to test Monday and weds x


----------



## Cortneywils

Also I've woke up with a slight cold.... also a weird pain near my left hip, it hurts when I walk/move or cough... also had white cm so not sure what to make of these symptoms.


----------



## Felicity123

Symptom watching is the worse, isn't it?  I'm sure someone should have invented something that can look inside and show is what is (or isn't) happening by now!

Really hope you get your bfp this time.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks   Yeah its so hard not to, pains easing now.. hopefully we have 2016 babies


----------

